# vízumkényszer



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

A magyar miniszterelnök kezdeményezte, hogy Kanada vizsgálja felül a 2001-ben Magyarországgal szemben bevezetett vízumkényszert.

Gyurcsány Ferenc egy péntek reggeli kétoldalú tárgyaláskeretében vetette fel a vízumkérdést, amire Paul Martin kanadai kormányfő ígéretet is tett - közölte László Boglár kormányszóvivő pénteken a Haladó kormányzás néven tartott kétnapos csúcstalálkozó egyik sajtótájékoztatóján.

A kanadai miniszterelnök ígéretet tett arra, hogy nem várnak a tervezett 2005-ös felülvizsgálati időpontig, hanem tekintettel Magyarország európai uniós tagságára igyekeznek annál sokkal korábban lépéseket tenni azért, hogy megkönnyítsék és meggyorsítsák ezt a folyamatot &amp;#8211; mondta László Boglár.

"Paul Martin tekintettel az igen nagyszámú kint élő magyarságra, az 56-os magyarokra, értékelte azoknak az asszimilálódását, illetve részvételét a kanadai politikában, társadalomban" - idézte a találkozón elhangzottakat László Boglár.
(MTI)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 18)

Igazan jo hir, mert valoban nagyon kellemetlen ez a vizum kenyszer.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Hat, majd meglatjuk mi lesz belolle :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 18)

Kanadanak is nem artana kiadni hogy milyen feltetelekel lehet meddig maradni,es a refuge statuszt nem elfogadni mar a repteren es 3-5 evig vizsgalodni ..........


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

"Paul Martin tekintettel az igen nagyszámú kint élő magyarságra, az 56-os magyarokra, értékelte azoknak az asszimilálódását, illetve részvételét a kanadai politikában, társadalomban" - idézte a találkozón elhangzottakat László Boglár."

Aha ertem mar! Tehat tekintettel a "regi" magyarokra ezek utan talan az "uj" magyarok is kapnak eselyt, hogy valaha valamikor majd ok is "regi asszimiladott" kanadaiakka valhassanak ezaltal majd az o reszveteluket is nagyra lehet ertekelni a politika es tarsadalom teren! Bravo! Ez aztan az eszmefuttatas. Kivancsi vagyok hany atvirrasztott ejszakajaba kerult hon szeretett miniszterelnokunknek, hogy kitalalja ezt a par sort!

Hanyszor de hanyszor kaptunk mar igeretet a vizumkenyszer felulvizsgalatara? Erdekes modon minden "uj" miniszterelnoknek ez a legfontosabb dolga. Tart ez kb. addig amig a "To do" listarol ki nem huzza a titkarno azzal a megjegyzessel, hogy "done"! Aztan minden marad a regibe!

Ezzel szemben mi a valosagos helyzet vizumugyben? Fiatal 18-20 eves fuggetlen lanyok ugy jonnek mennek a ket orszag kozott mint bab a fazekba. Termeszetesen mindegyik rendelkezik sajat tehermentes ingatlannal, vastag bankszamlaval, munkahellyel ahol a fonok visszavarja a legjobb dolgozojat, valamint ezek a lanyok szinte kivetel nelkul 100% tudjak bizonyitani miert is kotodnek annyira szulohazajukhoz.

Ellenben az en ket idos szulom (59 es 64 evesek) akik 10 eve rokkantnyugdijasak (biztosan nem az utazgatasba rokkantak bele) sajat tehermentes hazzal, filler adosag nelkul csak maradjanak szepen a fenekukon, mert minek ugralnak annyit. Ja kerem, hogy csak az unokakat szeretnek latni egy evben egyszer par honapra? Kit erdekel? Egyszerubb nekunk egy 4 tagu csaladnak hazabumlizni nem? Nemhogy egyszerubb de olcsobb is es kulonben is mit akarok en? Kanadai allampolgarkent latni a szuleimet? Kanadai allampolgar gyerekeim latni a nagyszuleit? Ugyan mar! Tul sokat kerek nem? Ahhh.. Perdig tutira nem jutna eszebe egyikuknek sem, hogy segelyert alljanak sorba, vagy $8-10-t feketen dolgozzanak. 

Johetnek viszont az elobb emlitett kategoriaba tartozo holgyek akik ugye kivetel nelkul mind "nyelvtanulas" cimen erkeznek kicsiny hazankba. Termeszetesen visszamenni szinte mindegyik elfelejt. Minek is mennenek? Itt meg a takaritassal is jobban lehet keresni a tancolasrol meg ne is beszeljek (nem az en szavaim) Elso dolguk, hogy ferjhez mennek (termeszetesen szerelembol hiszen a love first sight nem mellebeszeles nagyon is mukodik errefele) aztan a papirok kezhezvetele utan jon a csalad tobbi tagja etc etc... 

Persze fellehet tenni a kerdest kinek jo ez? Nekem es a hasonlo cipoben levoknek biztosan nem. Mindenki masnak viszont igen!

Aztan jonnek az ilyen es hasonlo kaliberu cikkek mint amit goyo is emlit es eleg, hogy a letezo osszes bicska kinyiljon a zsebembe, hiszen ami "vizumugyintezes" alatt zajlik az nem mas mint egy nagy budos BS, hogy finom legyek es noies! A legnagyob baj az, hogy ezzel mindket orszag tokeletesen tisztaban van es azon kivul, hogy elnyilatkozzak a suletlensegeket mas nem tortenik. 

Sajnos en mar a letezo osszes helyrol megprobaltam valaszt kapni a "miert?"-re de eddig a "legertelmesebb" valasz az volt, hogy vizumkerelmet barmikor ujra belehet adni! Hat kossz! Ezert kar volt ennyit tanulnia a tisztelt hivatalnoknak!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 18)

*Remelem eltorlik a vizumkenyszert. Magyar allampolgar meg mindig kerhet "refuge" statuszt a repteren??? :shock: *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Ugy tudom , mar nem. Koszonettel szolariumbarna testvereinknek. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 18)

Azert azt sem szabad elfelejteni hogy miert leptettek be a vizumot ami egy demokratikus allam szamara nagyon kellemetlen.
Azt is tudni kell hogy torontoba "csak" 10-15 ezer magyar jott az Orban idejen es azoknak legalabb a 70%-ka refuge kerelemmel.
Ami olyan terhet okozott hogy valamennyien tudjuk hogy meg mindig vannak akik varnak az elbiralasra es nagy valoszinuseg szerint sokukat elutasitanak, tobbszori fellebezes utan se tudnak maradni es deportalas a vege.
Az 56-os magyarok nagy resze mar nyugdijas vagy sajnos mar nem el.
Az biztos hogy mivel sokan voltak sok sikeres ember vitte nagyon sokra.
Vegul mindegy mire hovatkozik Mr.Paul MArtin , a lenyeg hogy eltorolje a vizumot. 
Ez minden magyart bant, es mindegyik part megprobalja hatha most sikerul.
NAgyon korulmenyes a vizum. Vegig csinaltam anyammal, olyan kerdesek amik nalunk nem is kerdezheto meg,- tettek fel.Pl mennyi penzed van?
Az en canadai csaladomrol minden infot le kellett irnom. lakas munkahely telefonok stb. Ugy csinaltak mintha nem tudnanak mindent :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Nálunk ugyanez a helyzet. Bármilyen hivatalba megy az ember, ki kell töltenie ezerféle űrlapot Ugyanakkor az ügyintéző egyetlen gombnyomásra megtudhatja a számítógépéből az összeset. Mikor lerohadtam, egy fél év után orvosi bizottság elé idéztek a munkaközvetítő hivatalba. Az orvosi bizottság megállapította, hogy nem emelhetek, nem hajolhatok és fizikai munkát egyáltalán nem végezhetek. Pont.
Ezek után automatikusan a biztosítótársasághoz fordultam és kértem a rokkantosítást. Rechovotban egy orvos megállapította, hogy 5 %-os a rokkantságom, vagyis semmi. Kapásból fellebbeztem és elsétáltam a munkaközvetítőbe, hogy szeretném az orvosi bizottság szakvéleményét csatolni a fellebbezésemhez. Akkor jött a meglepetés.
1,/ A biztosítótársaság azonnal megkapta az orvosi bizottság véleményét.
2,/ Én nem kaphatom meg.
3,/ Ha ügyvéd kéri az megkaphatja.
Szóval olyan titkos adat létezik rólam, amit én sem tudhatok.
A fellebbezésnek egyébként az lett a vége, hogy az orvosi bizottság Tel-Avivban 0 %-os rokkantságot állapított meg.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 18)

HA ilyen jo kondiba vagy akkor benevezunk a maratoni futasra. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Ezt mondtam én is, hogy benevezhetnek az olympiára súlyemelőnek. Csak az a baj, hogy ezt nem mondták meg az orvosok ott helyben, hanem levélben kaptam meg a választ 2 hét múlva. Ha helyben mondják meg, rendeztem volna egy kis súlyemelést nekik asztallal, számítógéppel és különdéle hajigálható tárgyakkal. Minden orvos a biztosítótársaságtól kapja a fizetését. Ennyi ez.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Inditvanyozom , a biztositasi csalok azonnali megbunteteset. Es te akarsz velem csatazni? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Miért ? Tudsz segíteni ? Én sajnos nem tudok magamon, mert hazudni nem tanultam meg. Ahhoz túl merev a gerincem. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Aztasd magad ecetbe az segit  Nekem mind a ket kezem szet van menve, az egyik csavarozva, a terdem muanyag, gerincservem es koszvenyem van. A biztosito szerint tokeletessen munkakepes vagyok :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

És még a gázszereléshez is értesz :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Az nem gazszereles volt hanem villam borotvalkozas :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Aki ilyen fürgén tud borotválkozni, az nem beteg. Már írtam is egy grifflevelet a kanadai biztosítónak, hogy nagyon vigyázzanak, mert van egy Csöcsi nevezetű különösen veszélyes egyén, aki klf. biztsítási csalásokkal mesterkedik, azt híreszteli, hogy poly-vinil-cloridból van a térgye kalácsa, betoncsavar van a kezében, közben pedig jelentkezett a Guiness rekordok könyvébe és megdöntötte a borotválkozási rekordot.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 18)

*Ha gondoljatok nekem van egy jo megoldasom a szamotokra. ;-)

Nezzetek meg ezt az oldalt ha idotok engedi, erdemes! Ebbe garantaltan nem gornyedtek bele!  *

http://akos.nemeth.fxtrainer.biz/


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 18)

*Ja, meg valami! Ha kerdesetek van szivesen valaszolok/ valaszolunk. 
Interneten keresztuli valutakereskedelemrol van szo a tozsden! Nagyon erdekes es konnyen elsajatithato. ;-)*


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Efike írta:


> Aki ilyen fürgén tud borotválkozni, az nem beteg. Már írtam is egy grifflevelet a kanadai biztosítónak, hogy nagyon vigyázzanak, mert van egy Csöcsi nevezetű különösen veszélyes egyén, aki klf. biztsítási csalásokkal mesterkedik, azt híreszteli, hogy poly-vinil-cloridból van a térgye kalácsa, betoncsavar van a kezében, közben pedig jelentkezett a Guiness rekordok könyvébe és megdöntötte a borotválkozási rekordot.





:shock: Szegyeld magad. Megmondlak a mamamnak :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

:shock: 
Az nem jó. Nem ad többet almáspitét és kakaót :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Vegre megilyedtel :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Be is kakiltam. Most meg bömbölök egy kicsit, jön a feleségem és tisztába tesz. Nagyon szeretem mikor bepúderezi a popsim.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Te el vagy kenyeztetve :evil: Irigy vagyok :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Miért ? Te nem kapsz púdert ? És csörgőd van ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Nem ,nekem cumim van :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Nekem meg két cuclim is. Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

De az en apukamnak CSEB-je is van. Bebebebebebebe :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Én meg láttam ma egy púpos embert. Beeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

En meg megfogtam a pupjat es szerencsem lesz. Bebebebe


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Én meg kaptam egy kék rugdalózót és egy zenélő kacsát. Beeeeeee


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Kacsat en is kaptam de az nem zenelt es az agyalatt fekszik. Irigy vagyok a rugdalodzora. Nekem van csokim bibibibi


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Én amikor nagyobb voltam, kaptam villanyvasutat, meg piros biciklit és voltam a Vidám Parkban. Beeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Nemsokara kissebb leszel es megint kapsz mindent Bebebe


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Utoljára írok. Úton vagyok visszafelé. Már többen nagyon akarták.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

Varlak, en mar megeloztelek testverem


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 29)

*Hosszú ideig tarthat még az amerikai vízumkényszer*

Király András



Szigorú feltételrendszerhez köti a vízummentességet, épp ezért nem is bíztatja gyors változásokkal a magyar vezetést az amerikai kormányzat. Választási kampányában az amerikás magyarok támogatására is számító John Kerry demokrata elnökjelölt ugyan kétszer is ígéretet tett a magyar vízummentességre, a magyar Külügyminisztérium mégsem számít gyors változásokra. A külügyi szóvivő a jobb amerikai tájékoztatástól várja a vízumkiadás folyamatának emberibbé válását.

Megválasztása esetén azon fog dolgozni, hogy Magyarország vízummentességet kapjon az Egyesült Államoktól, jelentette ki az '56-os forradalom emléke előtt tisztelegve John Kerry demokrata elnökjelölt. Az amerikai választási kampányban nem ritka, hogy a jelöltek különböző ígéretekkel próbálják megszerezni a diaszpórában élők szavazatait. De mit lehet ténylegesen tenni a vízumkötelezettség eltörléséért? 

Szigorú feltételrendszer 

Kerry egy másik nyilatkozatában is utalt a magyar vízummentességre, tudta meg az Index Polgár Viktortól, a Külügyminisztérium szóvivőjétől. A demokrata elnökjelölt egy lengyel napilapnak nyilatkozva beszélt arról, hogy Lengyelországot és az iraki háborúban szerepet vállaló többi kelet-európai szövetségest is be kéne vonni a vízummentes utazást biztosító amerikai programba. 


Vízummentesek 
A huszonhét országban Görögország kivételével benne van az EU tizenöt régi tagállamának mindegyike, az új tagállamok közül pedig Szlovénia. Vízummentességet élveznek még Európából a norvégok, az izlandiak, a lichtensteiniek, az andorraiak, a San Marinóiak és a svájciak. Európán kívül Ausztrália, Új-Zéland, Japán, Szingapur és Brunei polgárai utazhatnak vízum nélkül az Egyesült Államokba. A kanadaiakat is vízummentesség illeti meg, erről azonban nem a huszonhét országot érinti Visa Waiver Program (VWP), hanem az amerikai bevándorlási törvény rendelkezik. Kerryvel szemben Bush kormánya nem tett ígéreteket. "Sőt", nyilatkozta az Indexnek Polgár. Mint mondta, az amerikai kormányzatot szigorú szabályok kötik a vízummentesség kérdésében. Az Egyesült Államok kormányzata néhány évvel ezelőtt vezette be a vízummentességet azon országok számára, ahol az elutasított vízumkérelmek aránya nem haladja meg a három százalékot. A Visa Waiver Program (VWP) 27 ország polgárai számára teszi lehetővé, hogy kilencven napnál rövidebb üzleti- vagy magáncélú látogatást tegyenek az Egyesült Államokban vízum nélkül. A magyar kormány vízummentességi kérelmeit rendre a három százalékos határra hivatkozva utasítják el. 
Javuló tendencia 

Pedig ahhoz, hogy egy ország csatlakozhasson a VWP-hez, alapvetően csak a három százalékos feltételnek kell megfelelnie. Ez az arány Magyarországon huszonöt százalék, legalábbis Colin Powell amerikai külügyminiszter budapesti látogatásán tett kijelentése szerint. Az Egyesült Államok budapesti nagykövetsége nem vezet naprakész nyilvántartást az elutasítások arányáról. Ugyanakkor az amerikai követség szerint a magyar gazdasági helyzet javulásával egyre csökken az elutasított vízumkérelmek aránya. Bővebb tájékoztatást a követség nem tudott adni a témában. 

Az elutasításnak leginkább a kérelmező gazdasági háttere lehet az oka, de figyelembe veszik azt is, hogy hány magyar sértette meg az amerikai bevándorlási szabályokat. A vízumkérelmek elutasításában azonban van némi esetlegesség is, a cikk egyik szerzőjének három évvel ezelőtti vízumkérelmét rendezett anyagi körülményei, biztos állása és korábban már kiadott, de időközben lejárt amerikai vízuma ellenére elsőre visszadobták. Az elutasítás okairól a követség, ahogy sosem, nem adott információt. 

Tájékozottabban jobban menne 

Mivel az elutasítások okai nem ismertek, a magyar Külügyminisztérium sem tud sokat tenni az arány csökkentéséért. Illetve, Polgár szerint ez ügyben mégis sikerült előrelépni az elmúlt időszakban egyre rendszeresebbé váló konzuli egyeztetéseken. A legutóbbi tárgyalási körben az amerikaiak elfogadták azt a magyar felvetést, hogy részletesebb tájékoztatót adjanak a vízumszerzés feltételeiről. Polgár szerint a feltételek pontosabb ismeretében jobb eséllyel adhatnák be vízumkérelmüket az igénylők, így drasztikusan csökkenhet az elutasított kérelmek száma is. A szóvivő szerint a jobb tájékoztatás a vízumelbírálások embertelen folyamatát is elviselhetőbbé tenné. 

Nem remél gyors változást 

Ha egy ország teljesíti a háromszázalékos előírást, további feltételeknek is meg kell felelnie. A vízummentességnek kölcsönösnek kell lennie - ez Magyarország esetében adott. Ahogy a magyar útlevél is megfelel a gépi beolvashatóság követelményének. Elvárás még a gazdasági és politikai stabilitás, illetve a határok szigorú őrizete. Magyarország az Európai unió tagjaként mindkét követelménynek megfelelhet. 

Ennek ellenére Polgár szerint a vízummentesség "nem holnap fog eljönni". A külügyi szóvivő szerint a kérdést igazán az amerikai elnökválasztás sem befolyásolja. Bár Kerry kétszer is ígéretet tett rá, hogy a magyar vízummentességen fog dolgozni, és ugyan az amerikai elnöknek joga van módosítania a vízumkérelmek elbírálásának módosítására, Polgár szerint "merő spekuláció lenne" következtetéseket levonni a demokrata elnökjelölt nyilatkozatából.


----------



## attila2005 (2005 December 17)

En Attila vagyok, erdekes temaval kapcsolatban irok en 22 evesen, problemamentesen, angol nyelvtudassal ( keresztapam es nagybattyam valamint csaladjaik mar 40 ev ota kint elnek )2001 augusztusaban koltoztem ki kanadaba teljes vagyonommal es tudasommal, majd 2001 oszen egyeni vallakozast alapitottam mint tetofedes cimen, ugye az elso ev kemeny mindenutt sot talan meg a masodik is, hamar belerazodtam a dolgokba munkavallalasi engedelyt is kaptam a vizum utan meghozza egybol 5 eveset ( ami eleg erdekes ) de ez a lenyeg aztan ugye lepesrol lepesre haladtam autovasarlas, butorozas, tehat felszereltem lakasomat elsokent, majd 2002 oszen egy ujabb vallakozast alapitottam ami tarsas vallakozaskent szerepelt es ugye hat renovalasal foglalkozott, ezekben az idokben tobb nagy cegnek is dolgoztam ( mondhatni kanada legnagyobb tetofedo cegeinek valamint tagja voltam a dinamikusan epito UNION nak is ) termeszetesen egyeni vallakozokent nem kell elkepzelni egy gazdag embert en is koszos , piszkos ( mert a tetofedes az ) munkaval es meg 3 emberrel akiket foglaslkoztattam vallalkozasonkent elkezdtem es vegeztem a munkat, erdekes modon 2003 tavaszan teljes uj szerszam felszerelest vasaroltam megtartva a regit tehat noveltem a letszamot a fejlodes erdekeben persze minden evben rendes adozason es bevallott adon mentem keresztul! Erdekes modon 2004 ev vegen a kanadai allam bejelentette hogy meghozza 30 napos hataridovel de el kell hagynom az orszagot ( hangsulyozom nem voltam menekult) mert idezem : veszelyeztetem a kanadai gazdasagi fejlodes kanadai munkaadok es allampolgarok jogait, indoklassal a bevandorlasi hivatal felulbiralta a munkavallalasi engedelyemet valamint 2004 december 8 an amikor a levelet kezhez kaptam egydiejuleg a ceges es magan jellegu bankszamlaimat befagyasztottak kesobbi levelukre hivatkozva hogy ugye bar az orszag elhagyasa utan es a 2004 es ado levonasa utan ( o altaluk megallapitott ado ) visszakapom azt, erdekes ez a felallas, mar lassan 2006 ot irunk en ugye megfeleloen a keresnek elhagytam az orszagot a 30 napos hataridovel es meg most sem kaptam meg egy filleremet sem, a jogaszk es ugyvedek szinte tehetetlenek, mert nincs mit tenni csak varni ez az egy level jon es ugye vizumot miert is kapnak szoval igy allok en is es a kanadai allam is erdekes minden esetre is aki tu irhat es segithe)) attila


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 17)

Szia Attila!
HAt nem irigyelek.
Tudod mikor mi mondjuk valakinek,hogy az elso dolog ami lenyeges a Landed statust megszerzese.
A 90% -ban azt mondjak az emberek legyintve,be vagyunk gyepesedve nem ismerjuk az uj lehetosegeket, nem tudjuk jol a immigration torvenyeket.stb
Sajnos lattunk nagyon sok tonkre ment csaladot sot olyant aki 10 ev utan mondtak menjen haza.
Mondhatom talan nyugodtan hogy a kijovok 80% vagy menekultkent vagy latogatokent vagy turistakent illv. tanulokent de kint maradt, es a vege hogy haza kell menniuk.
Egyaltalan nem talalom jonak ezt a rendszert mert sok ertelmes embernek akik megalljak a helyuket canadaba igy er veget a veglegesnek tervezet letelepedes. Nem beszelve sokan felegettek mindent M.o. es ugy jottek ki, es visszaut nagyon nehez se lakas se penz se poszto.
Minden uzeti vallalkozast ujabban mikor befejezodik igy vagy ugy akar eladasnal is de a pezre rateszik a kezuket minimum (30%,-ra a lanyom mikor eladta a bart 60ezer dolcsit tartottak vissza, meg be nem bizonyitotta hogy nem tartozik nekik, ) ra meg nem tiszta az adok , a GST , PST.az utolso petakig ki nincs fizetve.
Itt nalunk ugy mukodik a dolog kovetelnek (adohivatal)80 ezret a vegen bizonyitva konyvelok profik felvetele utan marad 8 ezret amit inkabb befizeti az elado, illv. adozo,hogy vegre a penzehez juthasson, hisz tobb honapig nem tud hozza nyulni, meg az egesz ugy le nem zarul.
Elegge el van ez cseszve hogy finoman fogalmazzak.


----------



## attila2005 (2005 December 18)

Igen hat erdekes dolgok tortennek, az ugyvedem utobbi javaslata az eppen az volt hogy probaljak egy kanadai vagy eppen landid immigrant holgyet keresni aki ugye ;; szerelembol;; majd osszehazasodik velem es akkor talan minden konnyebb lenne de hat ;; talan;; mert semmi sem biztos, nektek errol mi a gondolatotok, mi a velemenyetek? vagy esetleg van e valami uzenet forasstok,informaciotok erre vonatkozolag, kerlek irjatok , addig is sziasztok.


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 18)

Hallottunk mi is ilyen "szerelemrol". Film is keszult nem is egy.
de azert szerelemtol fuggetlenul az immigration adja csak az aldast a frigyre a tobbi meg csak szobeszed.
Van egy tarskeresonk,probald meg, hatha ratalalsz az igazira.


----------



## attila2005 (2005 December 18)

Melitta) mar beiratkoztam kepet is tettem fel) de meg semmi)nezz meg engem hatha tudsz ajanlani valakinek) persze ne a kutyanak)


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 18)

sajna ebben nem tudok segiteni. Neked kell megtalalni az eleted parjat.


----------



## attila2005 (2005 December 18)

Persze ez termeszetes, de ha nem is az eletem parjat legalabb olyat aki segit a dolgokban) koszi egyebkent


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 18)

A nagybatyadek nem szegeny emberek ok nem tudnak segiteni?


----------



## attila2005 (2005 December 18)

A visszamanetelben nem, es raadasul nem olyan tipusuak, hogy segitenenek valakin foleg nem csaladtagon
!!!


----------



## GIGI (2005 December 28)

en azt javasolnam, inkabb masik ugyvedet keress, mint menyasszonyt <_< ...


----------



## donna (2005 December 28)

attila2005 írta:


> En Attila vagyok, erdekes temaval kapcsolatban irok en 22 evesen, problemamentesen, angol nyelvtudassal ( keresztapam es nagybattyam valamint csaladjaik mar 40 ev ota kint elnek )2001 augusztusaban koltoztem ki kanadaba teljes vagyonommal es tudasommal, majd 2001 oszen egyeni vallakozast alapitottam mint tetofedes cimen, ugye az elso ev kemeny mindenutt sot talan meg a masodik is, hamar belerazodtam a dolgokba munkavallalasi engedelyt is kaptam a vizum utan meghozza egybol 5 eveset ( ami eleg erdekes ) de ez a lenyeg aztan ugye lepesrol lepesre haladtam autovasarlas, butorozas, tehat felszereltem lakasomat elsokent, majd 2002 oszen egy ujabb vallakozast alapitottam ami tarsas vallakozaskent szerepelt es ugye hat renovalasal foglalkozott, ezekben az idokben tobb nagy cegnek is dolgoztam ( mondhatni kanada legnagyobb tetofedo cegeinek valamint tagja voltam a dinamikusan epito UNION nak is ) termeszetesen egyeni vallakozokent nem kell elkepzelni egy gazdag embert en is koszos , piszkos ( mert a tetofedes az ) munkaval es meg 3 emberrel akiket foglaslkoztattam vallalkozasonkent elkezdtem es vegeztem a munkat, erdekes modon 2003 tavaszan teljes uj szerszam felszerelest vasaroltam megtartva a regit tehat noveltem a letszamot a fejlodes erdekeben persze minden evben rendes adozason es bevallott adon mentem keresztul! Erdekes modon 2004 ev vegen a kanadai allam bejelentette hogy meghozza 30 napos hataridovel de el kell hagynom az orszagot ( hangsulyozom nem voltam menekult) mert idezem : veszelyeztetem a kanadai gazdasagi fejlodes kanadai munkaadok es allampolgarok jogait, indoklassal a bevandorlasi hivatal felulbiralta a munkavallalasi engedelyemet valamint 2004 december 8 an amikor a levelet kezhez kaptam egydiejuleg a ceges es magan jellegu bankszamlaimat befagyasztottak kesobbi levelukre hivatkozva hogy ugye bar az orszag elhagyasa utan es a 2004 es ado levonasa utan ( o altaluk megallapitott ado ) visszakapom azt, erdekes ez a felallas, mar lassan 2006 ot irunk en ugye megfeleloen a keresnek elhagytam az orszagot a 30 napos hataridovel es meg most sem kaptam meg egy filleremet sem, a jogaszk es ugyvedek szinte tehetetlenek, mert nincs mit tenni csak varni ez az egy level jon es ugye vizumot miert is kapnak szoval igy allok en is es a kanadai allam is erdekes minden esetre is aki tu irhat es segithe)) attila


 
Miért nem próbálod megkérni a bevándorlást (feltételezem, valóban ok nélkül utasítottak ki). 
1. Ha szakközépiskolád van, az már 15 pont. 
2. Nyelvből mondjuk megvan a 16.
3. Nyilván van 4 év szakmai gyakorlatod, az 21
4. Az életkorodra jár 10
5. a kint töltött idődre jár 5, rokonokra 5 (azért elküldik azt az egy-két papírt, ami ingyen van, és bizonyítja a rokonságot, nem?)

Ez testvérek közt is 72
67-re megvan a bevándorlásod (mostanság olyat is írt nekem valaki, hogy papírok beadásától a vízummal bélelt útlevél postán visszaérkeztéig eltelt idő KÉT HÓNAP volt!!!!!).
Na, szóval nyelvből elég akár a 11 is. Négy évig ott éltél, dolgoztál, kicsit ráhajtasz a nyelvtanra -- ennyit csak megér...
Tiszta ügy. 
Ahogy Melitta, úgy én se értem, mért nem ezt az utat választja az, akinek ez is müxik.
bővebb info http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/skilled/qual-5.html
 
Sok sikert.


----------



## tunder (2006 Május 19)

Udvozlok mindenkit! En most Magyarorszagon vagyok, es minden masodik evben latogatoba megyek Canadaba. Vannak rokonaim akik minden alkalommal meghivnak engem Canadaba. Az iden azt mondtak varjunk egy kicsit a hivatalos meghivassal, mert az iden nyaron meg fogjak szuntetni a vizum kenyszert es igy szabadon mehetek majd Canadaba. Szeretnem tolletek megkerdezni hogy hallotatok errol valamit?


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 19)

tunder írta:


> Udvozlok mindenkit! En most Magyarorszagon vagyok, es minden masodik evben latogatoba megyek Canadaba. Vannak rokonaim akik minden alkalommal meghivnak engem Canadaba. Az iden azt mondtak varjunk egy kicsit a hivatalos meghivassal, mert az iden nyaron meg fogjak szuntetni a vizum kenyszert es igy szabadon mehetek majd Canadaba. Szeretnem tolletek megkerdezni hogy hallotatok errol valamit?


 
*Szia tündér!*

Én, ilyet még nem hallottam.
Inkább szigorítanak.

De nyugodan írj egy e-mailt a követségre és kérdezd meg


----------



## tunder (2006 Május 19)

Kedves forgoszel! megfogattam a tanacsodat es irtam a nagykovetsegnek, es mar valaszoltak is! Targyalasok folynak a vizum megszunteteserol, de meg ket evig biztos marad a vizum kenyszer. Ezt irja a nagykovetseg. Hat ez van!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 19)

Talan....... ha usa megadja a ideiglenesen a vizum mentesseget es az elvarasoknak megfeleloen haza is mennek az emberek nagy %-a akkor biztos canada sem fogja tovabb tartani a kotelezo vizumot.
Az ilyen tapasztalat ertekelese minimalisan is legalabb egy felev vagy akar tobb is.
Meg mindig canada a deportalasokkal foglalkozik akik kijottek kelet-europabol 4-5 eve es mar minden forumon elutasitottak es meg nem mentek vissza az eredeti orszagukba. %-ban ez meg mindig nagyon magas es itt nem csak M.o.-i emberekrol van szo.
A dontest a statisztikai szamok alapjan hozzak es nem erzelmi vagy logika alapjan.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 23)

tunder írta:


> Kedves forgoszel! megfogattam a tanacsodat es irtam a nagykovetsegnek, es mar valaszoltak is! Targyalasok folynak a vizum megszunteteserol, de meg ket evig biztos marad a vizum kenyszer. Ezt irja a nagykovetseg. Hat ez van!


 
Mindjárt gondoltam, hogy nem lesz ez olyan könnyű és gördülékeny, mint ahogy azt az egyszerű ember gondolja.

Igazán Magyarország tehet arról, hogy Canada bevezette velünk szemben a vízumot ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Június 7)

*Az amerikai nagykövet nem hisz a vízummentességben*

*Nem ad vízummentességet Magyarországnak az amerikai törvényhozás az Egyesült Államok budapesti nagykövete szerint. A magyar kérelmezők 15 százalékát utasítják el, így még arra is sokáig kell várni, hogy a vízummentesség feltételéül szabott 3 százalékos határt elérjük.*

Nem valószínű, hogy az amerikai képviselőház ideiglenes vízummentességet ad Magyarországnak, jelentette ki egy budapesti fórumon George Herbert Walker, az Egyesült Államok magyarországi nagykövete. A képviselőház kedden szavaz arról a törvénytervezetről, amit a szenátus már elfogadott. Eszerint minden olyan EU-tag, amelyik legalább 300 katonával részt vesz az iraki vagy az afganisztáni rendezésben, ideiglenes vízummentességet kap.

A nagykövet szerint ugyanakkor Magyarország jó úton halad, míg 2003-ban még csak a kérelmek 75, 2005-ben már a 85 százalékát bírálták el kedvezően. A 15 százalékos elutasítási arány azonban még bőven felette van a vízummentesség 3 százalékos kritériumának.

Takács László, a külügyi tárca konzuli főosztályának vezetője szerint középtávon mindenképpen reális cél a vízummentesség elérése.

A magyar külpolitika már évek óta vízummentességért lobbizik az Egyesült Államoknál. Az európai uniós belépés óta Brüsszel is nyomást gyakorol az amerikaiakra az EU tagállamait megkülönböztető gyakorlata miatt. A volt szocialista országok közül egyedül Szlovénia kapott vízummentességet.

A magyar diplomaták finomkodásával szemben a csehek fenyegetéseket is megfogalmaztak. A választási kampány kezdetén a szociáldemokrata miniszterelnök és a kereszténydemokrata külügyminiszter is vízumkényszer bevezetésével fenyegette meg az amerikaiakat.


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 9)

Őszintén mondom, én nem örülnék a vízumkényszer eltörlésének... Lehetne persze kicsit olcsóbb (75 CAD helyett úgy 40 CAD körül), de mindenképpen maradjon.

Elég sok topikot elolvastam a kanadai bevándorlásról itt is, az utazas.com-on és az index.hu-n is és azt láttam, hogy akinek van diplomája és beszél angolul, az gyakorlatilag eléri a pontszámot. Az ő (mi) érdekü(n)k, hogy a magyar romák ne utazzanak százasával Kanadába és ne próbáljanak ott illegálisan letelepedni.
A becsületes, tisztességes, tanult roma ember pedig ugyanúgy kijuthat legálisan, így az ő érdekük is az, hogy legyen valamiféle kontroll.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

sz_ írta:


> Őszintén mondom, én nem örülnék a vízumkényszer eltörlésének... Lehetne persze kicsit olcsóbb (75 CAD helyett úgy 40 CAD körül), de mindenképpen maradjon.
> 
> Elég sok topikot elolvastam a kanadai bevándorlásról itt is, az utazas.com-on és az index.hu-n is és azt láttam, hogy akinek van diplomája és beszél angolul, az gyakorlatilag eléri a pontszámot. Az ő (mi) érdekü(n)k, hogy a magyar romák ne utazzanak százasával Kanadába és ne próbáljanak ott illegálisan letelepedni.
> A becsületes, tisztességes, tanult roma ember pedig ugyanúgy kijuthat legálisan, így az ő érdekük is az, hogy legyen valamiféle kontroll.


 

Szabadjon megjegyeznem, hogy rengeteget tolmacsoltam a kivandorlasi hullam idejen es allithatom , hogy a kivandorloknak csak kisebb hanyada volt roma, a szamot az duzasztotta fol hogy rengeteg magyar romakent regisztralt le, mert ugygondoltak, hogy ugy tuti, hogy elfogadjak oket. Szoval szerintem is maradjon a vizum, de ne csak a romak, hanem az ugyeskedok es kiskapukeresok miatt.


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 9)

Erről nem tudtam - gusztustalan 
Egyébként kíváncsi lennék, hogy a kivándorolt romák ma hogyan élnek és mivel foglalkoznak. Tudsz róluk valamit?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Tudok, nagyreszuk dolgozik beilleszkedett angolul tanultak, van aki zeneszkent, van aki hagymat szed a foldeken.Gyrekek iskolaban. Szoval van pozitivum is. Azokat akik lopni jartak kiutasitottak Sok magyar probalkozott mint roma menekult, voltak olyanok is akik meg azty is vallaltak hogy homosexualissok mert allitolag azt othon uldozik. Soknak sikerult is. De azert ok is benne vannak a romakrol keszult statisztikaba. En fel roma vagyok. 21 eve kanadab 2 shilingel erkeztem meloztm tanultam eretsegiztem ket szakmam es egy csomo tanfolyamom van. Szoval itt a romakrol tobb a pozitiv pelda mint a negativ. Nekem szelyszerint tobb gondom volt mint hazmesternek magyarokkal.  Talan azert ileszkedtek be konyebben mert itt hagytak oket, ill szisztematikussan rakenyszeritettek oket, mint minden uj bevandorlot. Itt ok is egyenlo eselyel indultak es sokan meg is becsultaek, persze mindig lehet talani negativ peldat

Az utolso kep cime, mulato magyarok.


----------



## Hahalman (2006 Augusztus 9)

Tobb mint 11 eve foglalkozom emigracioval kapcsolatos ugyekkel: forditassal/tolmacsolassal kezdtem, jogi ugyintezessel fejeztem. 

Azt kell hogy mondjam, hogy Csocsikenek 1000%-ig igaza van ami a fennti ket uzenetet illeti. 

Tudom, a kovetkezo allitas ugyanugy borzasztoan szubjektiv altalanositas mint ha az ellenkezojet mondanam, te _szigoruan szemelyes_ gyakorlatomban talan 4-5 valodi gazember Romaval volt dolgom (s az egyikojuk itteni emigracios ugyintezo!!!) a kabe 30-40 becsuletes Romaval szemben. Ezzel szemben volt kabe 130 'Magyar' (nem tudom, mi az elfogadott jelzo?) kliensem, s kozuluk kozel 40 csapott be, vert at, vagy hazudott. Tobb mint egyharmaduk valamilyen formaban megprobalta a 'Roma-kartyat' megjatszani, mig privatan mindenkit gyozkodtek (meg papirokkal is!) hogy nekik bizony 'semmi kozuk a ciganyokhoz'...

Ez persze ugyanugy szubjektiv tapasztalat, mint mindenki mase; a lenyeg az, hogy en egyetlen kozossegrol sem tudok 'tobbsegeben' beszelni - a sajatjaimon kivul.


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 10)

Puff neki. És még ha hozzátezsem az én véleményemet is, akkor már hárman mondtuk ugyanazt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Koszonom , hogy igazoltal, mert sokan hihetetlennek tartjak es lehazugoztak ebbol kifolyolag.


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 10)

csocsike írta:


> Koszonom , hogy igazoltal, mert sokan hihetetlennek tartjak es lehazugoztak ebbol kifolyolag.



Kedvesem, miránk már annyi mindent mondtak, hogy nem hiszem hogy oszt vagy szoroz. Aki meg nem hiszi, az járjon utána. Miért csak nekünk legyenek ilyen örömeink?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

a képen középen a Bangó margit van? Vagy lehet, hogy nem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Igen, az van, itt voltak fellepni es egy roma vendegloben keszult a kep


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

igazából nem tudok róla sokat, de azt tudom, hogy jó a hangja 

Észrevetted, hogy milyen jó a szemem?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Aha.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

már megint milyen szép vagy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Ja, megbekultam


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

nyugi van, próbálj pihenni 
Szomszéd jól van?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ja, megbekultam


 
Ó, hogy a szomszédasszonyod csókolna királyfivá...
.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

20 hozzászólás után lehet letöltögetni, de mit lehet 20 külömböző avatar után ? Árulja már el valaki !


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 10)

Pixi írta:


> 20 hozzászólás után lehet letöltögetni, de mit lehet 20 külömböző avatar után ? Árulja már el valaki !



Mi ez? Találos kérdés? Én arra saccolok, hogy be lehet utalni a zárt osztályra. Miért, neked van jobb ötleted?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Találós kérdésnek is fel lehet fogni, de az nem lehet véletlen, hogy Csöcsi úgy váltogatja a logóit, mint a Váci utcai arab a valutát.
Lehet, hogy 20 logó után jár egy feles ?


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 10)

Pixi írta:


> Találós kérdésnek is fel lehet fogni, de az nem lehet véletlen, hogy Csöcsi úgy váltogatja a logóit, mint a Váci utcai arab a valutát.
> Lehet, hogy 20 logó után jár egy feles ?


 

A topic címe : vízumkényszer.... ezt csakis a gyengénlátók kedvééért mondom el...
Pixi, maga el akar minket hagyni ?? mit keres itten ?? 
tájékozódunk, aztán csakúgy lelépünk, a porontyokat meg ( mind a 13-at ) csakúgy itthagyjuk ??? megnetuggyam !!!:4: :4: 
(1-ébként mit kell lógatni egy felesért ???..( noén jelenleg még a hajamat sem tudnám   )


----------



## Rezso (2006 Augusztus 10)

Nekem soha semmi problemam nem volt a vizumkenyszerrel. Az USA nagykovetsegrol egyszer elzavartak ugyan, mert arra a kerdesre, hogy meddig akarok az USA-ban maradni, azt valaszoltam, hogy hat amig a penzem tart. Erre az konzul jol elkuldott hogy gondolkozzak egy napig, aztan menjek vissza. Masnap mar okosan azt mondtam, hogy 3 honap, erre megkaptam a vizumot 10 evre. 
Valoszinuleg meg soha senkitol nem tagadtak meg a vizumot, aki hiheto tortenettel, eleg penzzel es jo okkal ment valahova vizumot kerni. Ha valaki penz nelkul, nyelvet nem beszelve, iskola/munkahely nelkul azt allitja magarol, hogy turistaskodni szeretne, az nem nagyon lepodhet meg, ha potencialis prostitualtnak vagy epitoipari segedmunkasnak nezik. Valoszinuleg tenyleg az.
A legdragabb vizumom egyebkent a Alban volt, mar nem emlekszem a pontos osszegre, de horribilis penzbe kerult. Raadasul erdekes modon amikor elhagyod az orszagot, akkor meg USA dollarban kell "kilepesi penzt" fizetni. Persze ezt mar boldogan kohogod ki, mert Tirana erdekes varos ugyan, de azert jobb messze lenni onnan. 

En is ismertem egy csaladot, akik roma menekultkent erkeztek Kanadaba. (Tenyleg volt a ferjben nehany vonohuzas.) Mo-n nem nagyon jeleskedtek a tisztes polgari eletben, azonban a kornyezet csodakra kepes, mint Csocsike is leirta. Munka-iskola-szep lakas itt Torontoban, ahogy illik. Aztan a 6 evig huzodo menekultseg vegen kiutasitottak oket, ugy, mint a menekultkent erkezok kb. 40%-at. A gyerekuk persze ez alatt az ido alatt nagyjabol el is felejtett magyarul. 
A sors fintora, hogy most kaptak meg a fellebezesukre a Legfelsobb Birosagtol a dontest, mely szerint a bevandorlasi hivatalt uj eljarasra kotelezik. Szoval valoszinuleg par honapon belul johetnek vissza, amit mar nagyon varnak.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 10)

Szivbol kivnaom,hogy sikeruljon nekik.

Minden helyen elmondjuk nem konnyu a beilleszkedes,uj hazat cserelni de aki neki indul az hivatalosan kezdje mert ,""itt ragadni" stb,nagyon bizonytalan.


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

Hahalman írta:


> Azt kell hogy mondjam, hogy Csocsikenek 1000%-ig igaza van ami a fennti ket uzenetet illeti.



Szóval akkor nagyjából mindenki egyetért azzal, hogy bár a vízum beszerzése nem kellemes eljárás (sok pénzbe kerül, belenéznek az ember bankszámlájába és egyéb személyes irataiba), de a becsületes embereket védi a gazemberekkel szemben, mert talán beutazáskor nem beszélget a beutazókkal a tiszt mondjuk másfél órát, hogy kihez jött, mit akar.
Hiszen az "előszűrés" megtörténik már Budapesten...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

Reszemrol feltetlenul helyesnek tartom, mert minden orszag szuveren joga elore tudni, hogy kit enged be, . Nekem is kellemetlen volt a Roman magyar, es az Ukran magyar hataron vizumot kerni , de beengedtek. ha valaki tiszta szandekkal megy, es nem ugyeskedni, az megkapja aki nem, az altalaban nem, de azok kopkodnek a leghangosabban.


----------



## sz_ (2006 Augusztus 15)

Az a baj, hogy néhány jószándékú ember is fennakad a szitán - de ez elkerülhetetlen. (Hány hozzászólás kell a csatolt fájlok letöltéséhez? Nem 20?)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

De, 20 es ket nap tagsag, na meg egy extra ora amig a rendszer eszreveszi a 20-at.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

sz_ írta:


> Az a baj, hogy néhány jószándékú ember is fennakad a szitán - de ez elkerülhetetlen. (Hány hozzászólás kell a csatolt fájlok letöltéséhez? Nem 20?)


Na,azért az egy kicsit túlzás,hogy itt az USA vizummal mit csinálnak ám,gyerekek.Nekem az a véleményem,hogy azt a 11 tevehacsárt kellett volna annak idején kihajintani a francba,akik szégyenletes módon legyalázták az USA-t,nem most kellene szigorítani ezen a dolgon.Amúgy időnként megy a botrány abból,hogy az érkezők 8-10%-át be sem engedik az USA-ba,holott a vízumot megkapták.


----------



## florenz (2006 December 22)

sziasztok en azt hallottam hogy februartol nincs vizum . ti hallottatok ezt?


----------



## Jolán (2007 Január 1)

Magyar Nagykövetség hon lapján nem lehet ilyet olvasni. Nem hiszem hogy igaz lenne a hír?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 8)

*Téves hírek keringenek az amerikai vízum megszüntetéséről*

2007. január 8. 11:51 
*Nincs még időpont és nincs megállapodás sem arra nézve, hogy Kanadában és az Egyesült Államokban bevezetnék a vízummentességet a magyar állampolgárok számára. Erről Polgár Viktor, a Külügyminisztérium szóvivője beszélt hétfőn Budapesten sajtótájékoztatón.*


"Nem mondhatni, hogy küszöbön állna a vízummentesség bevezetése akár Kanadával, akár az Egyesült Államokkal" – jelentette ki a külügyi szóvivő. 

<!-- billboard banner -->

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var uniq=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<scr'+'ipt type="text/javascript" src="/ad/banner.php?s=12&h=6&uniq='+uniq+'"></scr'+'ipt>');// billboard bannervar oldBillboardHeight = 60;var oldBillboardWidth = 0;setTimeout("setBillboardHeight()", 1000);var i = 0;function setBillboardHeight() { h = getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").offsetHeight; if (h == 0) h = getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").clientHeight; o = getobj("billboardbanner"); if (h > oldBillboardHeight) {	o.style.height = h + "px"; oldBillboardHeight = h; } w = getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").offsetWidth; if (w != oldBillboardWidth) {	ww = parseInt(getobj("billboardbanner").offsetWidth);	getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").style.left = parseInt((ww - w) / 2) + "px"; oldBillboardWidth = w; } setTimeout("setBillboardHeight()", 1000);}//--> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="/ad/banner.php?s=12&h=6&uniq=90189445" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25334&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25334&ord=26702869"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




<!-- billboard banner -->Mint kiemelte, mindezt azért fontos hangsúlyozni, mert egy-két hete a médiában terjedni kezdett annak a híre, hogy romák Kanadába és az Amerikai Egyesült Államokba készülnek, amikor nem lesz szükség vízumra a beutazáshoz. 

Elmondta azt is: Kanada 2007-ben újra megvizsgálja a vízummentesség visszaállításának kérdését Magyarországgal kapcsolatban. Az Egyesült Államok és Magyarország vízummunkacsoportja idén tavasszal ül majd össze – tette hozzá. (MTI)

Forrás: Hirszerzo.hu, http://www.hirszerzo.hu/cikk.php?id=26446


----------



## zigzag (2007 Február 11)

Szerintem kizart dolog, hogy Kanada meg akar csak fontolgatna is a vizumkenyszer feloldasat a levegoben logo ujabb romaaradat lattan...


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Február 12)

zigzag írta:


> Szerintem kizart dolog, hogy Kanada meg akar csak fontolgatna is a vizumkenyszer feloldasat a levegoben logo ujabb romaaradat lattan...


 
Csak egy csendes megjegyzes, anelkul hogy borzolgatnam a kedelyeket: nem tudom, Te honnan figyelted az esemenyeket, de a torontoi (majdnem egyontetu, es ezen a tablan is tobbszor kifejtett) tapasztalat az volt, hogy az elozo ugynevezett "romaaradat"-ban kijottek mintegy 70-80%-a szep feher echte MAGYAR ember volt, es NEM roma. Csakhat sok embernek kenyelmesebb volt romanak vallania magat es igy menekultugyi vedelemert folyamodni, mint a becsuletes es nyilvanosan rendelkezesre allo (de rengeteg munkat igenylo) legalis utakon keresztul megprobalni intezni az ugyet. Ezt egyebkent barmelyik becsuletes torontoi emigracios ugyintezo igazolni fogja.

Ettol fuggetlenul persze mindenki abban hisz - s azt - a masikrol amiben s amit akar.


----------



## atomi(HU) (2007 Február 24)

Mindenféle érdekesség!Köszönöm Melitta,Csocsike!Olvastam egy forumon a "kolbász -kerités"szinominát!Jó lenne ha nyilna egy forum arrol is,ami bemutatná a témával kapcsolatos buktatókat esetleg leirná a nyugati élet árnyoldalait az érdeklödök számára!(többek között engem is érdekelne)
bye:atomi


----------



## Judith (2007 Február 24)

Hahalman írta:


> Csak egy csendes megjegyzes, anelkul hogy borzolgatnam a kedelyeket: nem tudom, Te honnan figyelted az esemenyeket, de a torontoi (majdnem egyontetu, es ezen a tablan is tobbszor kifejtett) tapasztalat az volt, hogy az elozo ugynevezett "romaaradat"-ban kijottek mintegy 70-80%-a szep feher echte MAGYAR ember volt, es NEM roma. Csakhat sok embernek kenyelmesebb volt romanak vallania magat es igy menekultugyi vedelemert folyamodni, mint a becsuletes es nyilvanosan rendelkezesre allo (de rengeteg munkat igenylo) legalis utakon keresztul megprobalni intezni az ugyet. Ezt egyebkent barmelyik becsuletes torontoi emigracios ugyintezo igazolni fogja.
> 
> Ettol fuggetlenul persze mindenki abban hisz - s azt - a masikrol amiben s amit akar.



Te is észrevetted? Én is igy emlékszem rá. Különösen a szép simabörű emberke tetszett, aki kijelentette nekem, hogy bár utálja öket, de ha ez neki hasznot húzz, miért ne jelenthetné be magát romának itt? Még szerencse, hogz nem hitték el neki, ugyanis néhány keresztkérdés után tisztán látható volt, hogy fogalma sincs róla, mi történik egy roma temetésen.


----------



## oma (2007 Március 19)

Egy, a fooldalon megjelentetett cikk szerint Ottawa/ Kanada eltorulte a vizumkenyszert Magyarorszaggal szemben. IGAZ EZ?


----------



## oma (2007 Március 19)

Hello, Otthoniak!! 
Talan ti csakugyan jobban tudhatjatok: Nem kell tobbe vizum Kanadaba??? Valaki valaszoljon mar, Pliiiiiz!


----------



## TrafficLight (2007 Március 19)

Szia Oma,
Nem látok semmi ilyet a nagykövetség honlapján. Továbbra is fogadják a vízumkérelmeket.
Más kérdés a kanadai állampolgárok ügye: _"A Kanadai állampolgároknak nincs szükségük vízumra ha három hónapnál nem hosszabb idõt töltenek az országban. Ha hosszabb idõt szeretne az országban tölteni, tanulni, vagy dolgozni szeretne, akkor kérjük keresse fel a Magyar Nagykövetséget Kanadában."
_TL


----------



## oma (2007 Március 19)

TrafficLight írta:


> Szia Oma,
> Nem látok semmi ilyet a nagykövetség honlapján. Továbbra is fogadják a vízumkérelmeket.TL



Koszonom.
En is igy tudtam, tudom. Csak a cikk megzavart. Aszittem ez valami egeszen friss, egy-ket napos intezkedes.  "Ujsag.. Hazugsag." 

- Fiam most igenyelt 5 eves vizumot.. na gondoltam jo pechesek vagyunk.


----------



## Jolán (2007 Március 27)

Az Unio tárgyalt Canadával,ha nem oldja fel a vízum mentességet/közte van MO-is/ akkor az Unio bevezeti Canadának is a vízumot kényszert az egész Unios területére!


----------



## Neobee (2007 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Vízum igyényléssel kapcsolatban lennének kérdéseim.
Olvastam a követségi honlapot nagyjából tisztába lennék a feltételekkel.
Mégis az lenne a kérdésem milyen esélyekkel lehet ma indulni vizum igénylési ügyen? Látogatói egyszeri és többszöri vizumról beszélek.
Lenne Kanadában egy családi rokon 28 éve van kint kanadai állampolgár, aki küldene meghívólevelet is meg mindent ami kellhet (bankszámlakivonat stb...)
Mielött elindulnék elkezdeni a procedúrát szivesen vennék egy pár gyakorlati tanácsot hogy ne fussak bele ugyan azokba a hibákba amibe már valaki bele esett és emiatt esetlegesen csak kibobott pénz volt az ablakon.
Válaszokat elöre is köszönöm!


----------



## Jolán (2007 Március 31)

Szia Neobee!Ez változó,az utazási irodába azt mondják nem mindegy milyen lábbal kelnek fel.Én 2001-ben voltam kint nem kellet még akkor vízum,a fiammal ö kint maradt.Azóta 3-szor beadtam,szerintem vihettek akkár milyen papírt akkor se fogják meg adni!Van több ingatlanom,pénzem is van,anyukám akivel eltartási van kötve,munka helyről 16-éve egy helyen van a vállalkozásom.És azt írják a papírokra nincs kötödésem a hazához.munka helyem nem stabil és még bünöm hogy a fiam kint maradt.De visszont anyúkám be adta márciusba egyszerit kért és megkapta,csak a nyugdíjas szelvényét vitte.haszon élvezeti jogot.és azt a bank számlát amin mellettem társnak lett feltüntetve ennyi neki elég volt.Az utazási irodából kell repülö foglalás amit mindjárt törölnek,anyukámnak még egyszer kellet repülö járatot nézni.Lehet hogy neked szerencséd lesz azt kívánom neked!


----------



## Maligán (2007 Március 31)

Jolán írta:


> a fiam kint maradt



ez a buvos mondat


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 1)

Jolán írta:


> Szia Neobee!Ez változó,az utazási irodába azt mondják nem mindegy milyen lábbal kelnek fel.Én 2001-ben voltam kint nem kellet még akkor vízum,a fiammal ö kint maradt.Azóta 3-szor beadtam,szerintem vihettek akkár milyen papírt akkor se fogják meg adni!Van több ingatlanom,pénzem is van,anyukám akivel eltartási van kötve,munka helyről 16-éve egy helyen van a vállalkozásom.És azt írják a papírokra nincs kötödésem a hazához.munka helyem nem stabil és még bünöm hogy a fiam kint maradt.De visszont anyúkám be adta márciusba egyszerit kért és megkapta,csak a nyugdíjas szelvényét vitte.haszon élvezeti jogot.és azt a bank számlát amin mellettem társnak lett feltüntetve ennyi neki elég volt.Az utazási irodából kell repülö foglalás amit mindjárt törölnek,anyukámnak még egyszer kellet repülö járatot nézni.Lehet hogy neked szerencséd lesz azt kívánom neked!


 
Szia Jolán!
Szerintem is az lehet a probléma hogy a fiad kint maradt 
Milyen státuszban van kint?


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 1)

27 éves lennék, van saját családom. Ők itthon maradnak.
Szerintem elég nagy kötődés ami miatt biztos hogy vissza jönnék!
Alkalmazott vagyok egy Rt-nél főállásban 4 éve...
Azért megpróbálnám lesz ami lesz alapon...


----------



## Jolán (2007 Április 1)

Biztos hogy meg adják neked,mert a családod itthon marad.Letelepedést már megkapta 4-év után,de én meg fogom újból próbálni,mert volt egy idős férfi a követségen ő is ilyen helyzetben volt mint én és most kapta meg elöször a vízumot,egypárszor elutasitották öt is.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Április 1)

Sajnos meg mindig nehez ez a vizum ugy. 2001 ben volt itt a csucs akik kintmaradtak,es nagyon sokat elfogadtak de meg mindig nagyon sokan vannak akik azota is itt vannak es probalkoznak,eleg keves sikerrel.
Remeljuk elobb utobb megoldodik es lehet jonni menni.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 2)

Felvettem a kapcsolatot a kanadai követséggel e-mailben!
Egy kedves hölgy válszolt vissza elég gyorsan (Nem gondoltam volna hogy ilyen gyors lesz pláne nem azt hogy ilyen rendes. Azt gondolná az ember hogy naponta kaphatnak kb 1000 iylen és ehez hasoló levelet pontosan ezért majd lekezelö lesz gondoltam. De nem igy lett! )

Bemásolom ide a kérdés/válaszokat. Hátha segítek ezzel hasonló kérdéseket felvetett honfitársaim segitésére 

Kérdés:
Nekünk (családnak) lenne egy távoli rokonunk aki meghivott minket látogatóba Kanadába.fficeffice" /><O></O>
A lényeg végül is az lenne hogy csak én mennék mert az egész familiának most nincs erre anyagi kerete.<O></O>

A rokon természetesen teljes anyagi és erkölcsi stb… felelösséget válalna értem ezt egy meghivólevélbe rögzitené is.<O></O>
Olvastam a kritériumokat a vizzummal kapcsoladba az oldalukon.<O></O>
Úgy gondolom hogy azoknak teljes felelösségel megfelelnék.<O></O>
A kérdésem az lenne: az egyszeri látogatói vizumot mennyi idöre adják meg maximum?<O></O>
Illetve van e olyan eset amikor valaki 2 hónapra kapja vagy van aki meg 6 hónapra?<O></O>
Minden esetbe rögziteni kell a hazautazásom idöpontját?<O></O>
Ezért kérdezem: Ha nem jól érzem magam ott haza jöhetek elöbb? Illetve ha nagyon jól érzem magam haza jöhetek e késöbb? <O></O>
Természetesen a vizum érvényességi idején belül!<O></O>
Ha mondjuk szeretnék ott 4 hónapot eltölteni akkor ahhoz kb mennyi minimum pénznek kell lenni a bankszámlámhoz ami elegendönek mondható?<O></O>
Jelen esetben mennyi idöt venne igénybe a papirok beadásától számitva a vizumkiállitás?

Válasz:
A vízum a kiállítástól (általában a kérelem leadásának a napja) számított 6 hónapig érvényes, ez alatt az idő alatt kell vele belépni Kanadába. Az országban addig maradhat, ameddig a Port of Entry Officer azt a reptéren meghatározza, ez általában maximum 6 hónap. Ha nem érzi kint jól magát, akkor bármikor hazajöhet. Ha szeretne tovább maradni, akkor azt maximum 6 hónapig megteheti. <O></O>
Nincsen meghatározott összeg, amivel rendelkeznie kell. Ha a meghívó fedezi kint a költségeit, akkor kérjen tőle anyagi fedezet igazolást (bankszámla kivonat, adóbevallás), és ha van megtakarított pénze, akkor Ön is adjon le erről valamilyen papírt. <O></O>
A vízumot alapesetben 1 nap alatt megkaphatja. Ha le tudja adni a kérelmét személyesen, hétfőtől csütörtökig reggel 8:30 és 10:30 között, akkor elvileg már aznap délután kézhez kaphatja a vízumot. <O></O>
További információt talál a vízumról a következő weboldalon: http://geo.international.gc.ca/cana...ssy/advice_about_visas_and_immigration-en.asp

Kérdés:
Köszönöm szépen a gyors válaszát.<O></O>
Eszembe jutott még valamit megkérdezni.<O></O>
Az 5 éves látogatói vízum kérelemhez is ugyan ezek a feltételek?<O></O>
Kérdezem ezt azért ,mert ha a közeljövőben esetleg többször ki szeretnék menni egy kis időre akkor ne kelljen mindig egyszeri vízumot igényelni.<O></O>
Ilyet is igényelhet bárki, vagy csak egyenes ágú rokon?<O></O>
Ezzel a vízum fajtával, egy alkalommal meddig lehet kint tartózkodni? Itt is a reptéri Port of Entry Officer szabja meg?<O></O>
Ön szerint kérvényezzek minden kiutazás előtt egyszeri vízumot, vagy van esélyem esetlegesen 5 évest kapni?<O></O>

Válasz:
A többszörinél a különbség csak annyi, hogy maga a vízum hosszabb ideig érvényes, de az országban tartózkodni azzal is csak max. 6 hónapig lehet. A vízum 5 évre adható, vagy addig, amíg az útlevél érvényes (mindig a rövidebb lejárat). 
Többszöri vízumot bárki kérhet, és Önnek is ajánlanám, abban az esetben, ha néhány éven belül Ön is többször szeretne kimenni Kanadába. ​ 
Ezekszerint akkor érdemesebb 5 évest kérni?
Én ugy értelmezem akkor ha a feltételek megvannak a vizumhoz és úgy döntenének megadnák, akkor meg is adják mindegy egyszeri vagy többszöri.​ 
Azért én nem vennék zokon pár olyan ember hozzászólását is aki nemrégiben kapott 5 éves vizumot. Mert mindenhonnan azt hallom, csak kidobott pénz a próbálkozása.​ 
Szerintetek elöbb adjak be egyszerire kérvényt és ha azt megaddják majd leközelebb kérjek 5 évest? Vagy ez nincs összefüggésbe egymással? Szerintem azért nyom a latba nekik hogy már egyszer akkor vissza jöttem.
Várom a kifejtett eszmecseréket....Én csak futtatom az agyam..... ​


----------



## oma (2007 Április 2)

A legkompetensebb valaszok birtokaban mar csak neked kell eldontened, hogy melyik vizumra is van igazan szukseged. 
Sok szerencset!


----------



## Jolán (2007 Április 2)

Anyúkámnak is meg adták volna a többszörit,még rá is kérdeztek miért egyszerit kért,félt hogy elutasitják így több pénzt fog bukni.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 6)

Hello
Leirnátok nekem hogy irják speciálisan angolul azt a szót hogy "élettárs"?
A vizumkérelembe kellene bele irnom.
Köszi


----------



## Rezso (2007 Április 6)

common law partner


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 6)

köszöntem


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 6)

jönnek itt problémák...
Lenne még pár kérdésem ha nem baj 
Anyám meghalt ezt is irjam be?
Apámmal meg nem tartom a kapcsolatot. Azt se tudom hol lakik vagy él e még egyátalán...
Azt kérdezi az egyik helyen: Meghivó személyel rokoni kapcsolata?
Nekem ö nem közvetlen rokonom. Élettársam másod unoka testvére
Akkor ide mit irok be?

A fényképre minek irjam rá a nevem cimem ha oda kell ragasztani? 
Késöbb rötgennel megnézik? 
Ahova irja hogy ragasszam be kb 1,5cm széles csík amibe benne van a kérés is. Hogy gondolják hogy oda befér 2db kb 3,5X4.5cm-es fánykép?
Élettársam otthon van a gyerekkel mellete alkalmi munkaválaló.
Keresete? ebbe gondolom be számitanak a szociális járandóságok is?
Most nem azért ,de nekem honnan kellene tudnom azt hogy az élletársam testvére, anyja, apja, mivel keresi a kenyerét és mi a munka köre?
Kicsit messzire merészkednek ezek a kérdések...
Hajmintát ne szerezzek tőlük? 

Szerintem kicsit tulestek a ló túloldalára.


----------



## oma (2007 Április 6)

-tudtommal a kepet nem kell beragasztani, csak mellekelni.
-a tobbi kerdes tul szemelyes...


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 6)

Túl személyes....Hát ez az!
Hogy mernek ilyeneket egyátalán megkérdezni???
Hogy engem le ellenöriz az oké. (Munkahely,pénz,szociális kötödésem)
De mi köze van az én vizumomnak ahoz hogy pl: apósom hol lakik hol dolgozik és mi a munkaköre????
És akkor még oda meri irni a lap aljára hogy, "A hiányos tájékoztatás a kérvényének elutasitásához vezethet!"

Felháboritó!


----------



## oma (2007 Április 6)

En nem ugy ertettem a tul szemelyest, ahogyan te haborogsz. (ja, ha valamit nagyon akarunk, akkor alavetjuk magunkat a torvenyeknek..)
Pl. az en fiam nemreg kapott 5 eves beutazasi vizumot - szamara egyetlen szemelyes kerdes sem volt kerdeses, mindenikre tudta a valaszt. Mondd mar meg nekunk, honnan is tudna barki a forumrol a te szemelyes kerdeseidre a valaszt?! En igy ertettem. Ami altalanos volt, vagyis a kepek, arra valaszoltam, ha eszrevetted volna.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 6)

oma írta:


> (ja, ha valamit nagyon akarunk, akkor alavetjuk magunkat a torvenyeknek..)


 
Miféle törvényröl habratyolsz itt nekem? 
"Alávetjük magunkat"???? 
A törvények szerint,sem közöm, sem jogom, tudni azt hogy apósom, vagy anyósom, mit dolgozik, hol, és mi a munkaköre!!! 
Ez a saját magán ügye! Más kérdés az ha megkérdezem és elmondja. De ha nem mondja ez van! Joga van hozzá!
Na és akkor ebben az esetbe mit irok oda? 
Ne haragudjon a tisztelt követség de nem hajlandó kiadni az adatait az apósom teljesen jogosan!
Egyépként ha a lenne olyan törvény ami azt irná, hogy fusd körbe Budapestet mesztelenül mert különben elutasitjuk a vizumot akkor körbe kéne futnom?! Vagy nem kapok? 
Személyiségi jogokat ismered? 
Ember hol élsz te??? 

Nem mondtam hogy tudnod kéne az én személyes kérdéseimre a választ!
Ha figyelmesen elolvastad volna ott van a kérdések után a válsz is. Naivul azt gondoltam majd leforditja valaki angolra.



oma írta:


> Pl. az en fiam nemreg kapott 5 eves beutazasi vizumot - szamara egyetlen szemelyes kerdes sem volt kerdeses, mindenikre tudta a valaszt...)


 
Gratulálok a fiadnak hogy tudta a le és felmenöit nagyon ügyes gyerek. 
Csak hogy nem arról van szó hogy tudom e vagy nem! 
Még egy hatóság se kötelezhet arra hogy kiadjam, a családtagom személyi adatait! Na ez ugyanis a törvény!
Pláne nem egy jelentéktelen követség!

A képekkel kapcsolatdba meg olvasd el majd a vizum kérelemhez kitöltendö információs kérdöivet! Ott van Magyarul hogy "rögzitse e helyre!"


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Április 6)

Neobee írta:


> Miféle törvényröl habratyolsz itt nekem?


 
Nu, azert lassan am a testtel, Neobee. 

Eloszor is, akar igaza van Omanak akar nem, tisztelettel, segitokeszen fordult a kerdeseidhez, es a sajat idejebol aldozott arra, hogy informaciot vagy magyarazatot adjon neked. Ha ezert [email protected], mit gondolsz, hany ember fog vallalkozni ezek utan arra, hogy a tovabbiakban segitsen neked? 

Masodszor, csak azert mert velemenyed van a jogrol, az meg qurwara nem jelenti azt hogy tudod is hogy mi a picsarol visitozol. Marpedig szavaidbol tisztan kiderul, hogy nehany hangzatos sallangon kivul amit felkaptal a televiziobol, kabe annyi fogalmad van a 'szemelyisegi jogokrol' vagy a jogrendszerrol altalaban, mint a suketnema vaknak a tuzijatekrol.

A kovetseg lehet hogy szamodra 'jelentektelen', de a bejutasod az O elfogadasuktol fugg, tehat azert _valami_ jelentoseguk, ugy tunik, megiscsak van... 

Annak meg, hogy milyen adatokat kerdeznek toled, qurwara semmi koze akar a Te akar a draga aposod szemelyisegi jogaihoz. Ezeket az adatokat nem kotelezo kiadni - ugyanugy ahogy NEKED SEM KOTELEZO KANADABA JONNOD. Sajnalom, hogy nekem kell a szomoru hirt megosztanom veled, de meg akkor is ha szamodra TE vagy a vilag kozepe - szamunkra, es a kanadai adminisztracio szamara, egy total senki vagy. :..: 

Az adatokat azert kerik toled ilyen reszletesen es melyen, mert rengeteg magyar jott ki ide akik illegalisan ittmaradtak. A kovetseg azt meri fel a megadott adatok alapjan, hogy milyen mely a kotodesed az orszagodhoz, hogy hozzatartozoid voltak/vannak e Kanadaban (legalisan vagy illegalisan), hogy a kozvetlen csaladban van e arra utalo jel hogy a 'csaladi kultura' a torvenyszegest elfogadottnak tekinti, s ennek alapjan milyen valoszinu, hogy turistavizumod lejarta utan ittmaradsz illegalisan, a torvenyt megszegve. 

Ha ezert valakivel uvoltozni akarsz, ajanlanam hogy az otthonelo honfitarsaidhoz fordulj, mert ok azok akik ugy lejarattak Mo es a magyar emberek nevet, hogy az angolban meg kulon pejorativ szo is letezik amit _kifejezetten_ a magyarokra alkalmaznak (_hunky_: egy kepzetlen vagy felkepzett, kulfoldi szuletesu munkas aki gyakran rossz vagy egyebkent kifogasolhato munkat vegez, _kulonosen_ _egy magyar. _A meghatarozast egyenesen az egyik szotarbol forditottam). Egy osszesen tizmillios nepesseg eseteben ez azert mar nem semmi...

Akar tetszik, akar nem, minden fuggetlen orszagnak szuveren joga hogy megszabja, milyen feltetelek mellett, milyen embereket enged be a sajat teruletere. A megkert adatok egyebkent nagyjabol ugyanabba a korbe esnek, mint amit Mo-n is meg kellene adnod ha allami segitsegert/hozzajarulasert/ugyintezesert vagy hasonlo dolgokert folyamodnal (pld. banki kolcson, iskola, stb.) 



Neobee írta:


> Még egy hatóság se kötelezhet arra hogy kiadjam, a családtagom személyi adatait! Na ez ugyanis a törvény!


 
Te, figyelj, haver: ha nem ismered a torvenyt, ne mondjal rola hulyesegeket, mert hiaba kiabalsz, attol meg igazad nem lesz. De ha ide tudod idezni nekem a megfelelo paragrafust abbol a hires 'torvenybol' amely szerint meghatarozott esetekben sem lehet csaladtagok szemelyi adatait megkerdezni, orommel fogom elolvasni... S ha lehet, a kanadai torvenybol idezz, mert ugye Kanadaban (hala az egnek) ugyanugy nem ervenyes a magyar torvenyek nagyresze, ahogy Magyarorszagon sem a kanadaiake.

Egyebkent meg, ha ezen kovetelmenyek alapjan nem tetszik neked az orszag, qurwa egyszeru a megoldas: NEM KELL IDEJONNI! Megigerem, valahogy tul fogjuk elni hianyod, meg ha nehezen is...:12:


----------



## Jolán (2007 Április 6)

Kanadai törvények teljesen más mint a magyar.Afényképet ha nem ragasztod oda rá tüzik.De amit leírtál Neobee bele se vágjál kidobott pénzed lesz mert való szinüleg elfognak útasítani,hogy nem lesz kötödéseed a hazához.De én meg értelek ,sok Magyar fel háborodik ez miatt de ez van.Unio tárgyal kanadával de mire fog menni vele azt csak a jó isten tudja!


----------



## oma (2007 Április 6)

*Hahalman, koszonom!  Mert en ilyen uvoltozestol, visitozastol bemenekultem a closetba.* 

*Noebee*, oriasi vagy! Es vegtelenul impertinent!! Meg volt egy hozzad hasonlo tag itt valahol; *blade01* volt a neve. 

megj: A kepeket "rogzitheted" gemkapoccsal, avagy lehuzhato ragpapirral az egyik sarkon.. legalabb legyel otletes! Tovabbra is fenntartom, hogy nem kell odaragasztani!!


----------



## klari (2007 Április 6)

Hahalman írta:


> Masodszor, csak azert mert velemenyed van a jogrol, az meg qurwara nem jelenti azt hogy tudod is hogy mi a picsarol visitozol. Marpedig szavaidbol tisztan kiderul, hogy nehany hangzatos sallangon kivul amit felkaptal a televiziobol, kabe annyi fogalmad van a 'szemelyisegi jogokrol' vagy a jogrendszerrol altalaban, mint a suketnema vaknak a tuzijatekrol.
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...


 

Hahalman, imádom a humorod.


----------



## Rezso (2007 Április 6)

megilyet.....

Ugy tunik, ezek most rajzanak....


----------



## Spanky (2007 Április 6)

Hahalman írta:


> Nu, azert lassan am a testtel, Neobee.
> 
> Eloszor is, akar igaza van Omanak akar nem, tisztelettel, segitokeszen fordult a kerdeseidhez, es a sajat idejebol aldozott arra, hogy informaciot vagy magyarazatot adjon neked. Ha ezert [email protected], mit gondolsz, hany ember fog vallalkozni ezek utan arra, hogy a tovabbiakban segitsen neked?
> 
> ...


 
ez ilyen egyszeru :656:


----------



## tekergo (2007 Április 6)

Hahalman írta:


> Ha ezert valakivel uvoltozni akarsz, ajanlanam hogy az otthonelo honfitarsaidhoz fordulj, mert ok azok akik ugy lejarattak Mo es a magyar emberek nevet, hogy az angolban meg kulon pejorativ szo is letezik amit _kifejezetten_ a magyarokra alkalmaznak (_hunky_: egy kepzetlen vagy felkepzett, kulfoldi szuletesu munkas aki gyakran rossz vagy egyebkent kifogasolhato munkat vegez, _kulonosen_ _egy magyar. _A meghatarozast egyenesen az egyik szotarbol forditottam). Egy osszesen tizmillios nepesseg eseteben ez azert mar nem semmi..



Hat ez egy kicsit lazan lett kezelve Hahalman, igy azt a benyomast kelted hogy ez mostanaban tortent (marmint a szo kialakulasa) a bevandorlasi dolgok miatt.
20 eve elek itt meg soha senki nem hivott igy, meg egyetlen magyartol sem hallottam rola.Ontariorol van szo.
Igaz ismerem a szo pejorativ jelenteset.
Ha valaki megakar serteni/felig viccelodve akkor hamarabb hallok a ciganyokkal kapcsolataban egy buta tarsitast.



> kulfoldi szuletesu munkas aki gyakran rossz vagy egyebkent kifogasolhato munkat vegez, _kulonosen_ _egy magyar._


Ha ez igaz lenne akkor gyari kornyezetben nem hallanam allandoan ,hogy inkabb europaiakat akarnanak melosnak.
Nekem az igazi kanadaiakrol a benyomasom hogy lustak gyakran ok is elismerik.
A fenti idezet talan igaz lehetett 100 eve , de azt sem hiszem el igy bemondasra, ma meg felhozni ervkent az nevetseges.





"'
hunkˇy2









 /ˈhʌŋ



ki/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[*huhng*-kee] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation –noun, plural hunkˇies. (sometimes initial capital letter



) Slang: Disparaging and Offensive. <table class="luna-Ent"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">a person of Hungarian or Slavic descent, esp. an unskilled or semiskilled worker. </td></tr></tbody></table> 
Also, hunkie.

<hr class="ety">[Origin: *1895–1900*; perh. Hung(arian) (with devoicing of _-g-,_ influenced by hunk) + -y<sup>2</sup>; cf. bohunk



]'"



"" he *Hunkies* are a composite Hungarian/Western Slavic ethnic group which primarily inhabits western Pennsylvania and speaks English. The term *Hunky* can be applied to various Slavic and/or Hungarian immigrants to America from the Austro-Hungarian Empire. Hunky customs include holding weddings and funeral receptions in fire halls, where rigatoni, halubki (stuffed cabbage), and pirogi are most commonly served.
Hunkies tended to settle in highly industrial areas: they worked in steel mills in western Pennsylvania; in the coal mines of West Virginia and Scranton, Pennsylvania; and in the shoe factories, leather tanneries, and rubber mills in the area around Binghamton, New York. Northeastern Ohio has a vibrant Hunky culture, especially the former steel towns of Cleveland and Youngstown, Ohio.


*The use of the term Hunky as a disparaging reference to a person, especially a laborer, from East-Central Europe, is falling into disuse.<sup id="_ref-0" class="reference">[1] "' 
</sup>*
hunˇky<sup> 1</sup> <script>play_w("H0327100")</script><object style="margin: 3px 3px 5px;" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" height="13" width="10">



<embed style="margin-bottom: 4px;" src="http://img.tfd.com/play.swf" flashvars="soundpath=http://img.tfd.com/hm/mp3/H0327100" menu="false" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" height="13" width="10"></object> (h



ng



k



)_n._ _pl._ *hunˇkies* _Offensive Slang_ Used as a disparaging term for a person, especially a laborer, from east-central Europe*<sup id="_ref-0" class="reference">
</sup>*


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Április 6)

Tekergőnek igaza van, a hunky "becenév" főleg a gazdasági válság idején volt közkedvelt az észak-amerikai ipari városokban - a magyar bevándorlók legnagyobb "örömére". Az akkori diszkriminatív, gyanakvó légkör termelte ki. Ma már igen archaikus.

De ez csak nyelvészet.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 7)

Jolán
Miért gondolod hogy elutasitanának? 
Annak ellenére hogy elöbb azt irtad biztos megkapom 
Kénytelen leszek majd ezekszerint megadni minden adatot...
De nagyon nincs ínyemre.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 7)

Elnézést kérek minden kedves fórumozótól "a Gyökerek" nevében is. A trágár szavaimért. Sajnos kiborúl az ember néha...
A továbbiakban a három emberkének üzenem. Többet nem kell válaszolni semmien kérdésemre! Mert kúrvára nem vagyok kiváncsi a véleményetekre!


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 7)

oma írta:


> En nem ugy ertettem a tul szemelyest, ahogyan te haborogsz. (ja, ha valamit nagyon akarunk, akkor alavetjuk magunkat a torvenyeknek..)
> Pl. az en fiam nemreg kapott 5 eves beutazasi vizumot - szamara egyetlen szemelyes kerdes sem volt kerdeses, mindenikre tudta a valaszt. Mondd mar meg nekunk, honnan is tudna barki a forumrol a te szemelyes kerdeseidre a valaszt?! En igy ertettem. Ami altalanos volt, vagyis a kepek, arra valaszoltam, ha eszrevetted volna.


 
Tessék ez az a válasz! Az egy dolog hogy háborogtam de nem neked szolt a háborgásom! A vége a legütösebb...ha észre vettem volna...
Ezért válaszoltam igy vissza.
Erröl ennyit.

Légyszives ne vegyél egy kalap alá egy más fórumozóval!
Nem tudom ki az a Blade01!
A nevem NEOBEE feltünt???


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 7)

OMA THANKS!!!
A zárojles mondatodat nem értem ne haragudj.


----------



## Jolán (2007 Április 7)

Azért gondolom,mert anyúkád nem él ,apukádal nem tudod mi van,és élettársadnak másodlagos unoka testvére küldené a meghívott,mikor ezzeket leírtad ebből következtetek,sőt még fiatal is vagy.A követségen nem a mi agyunkkal gondolkoznak máskép.Ezért írtam neked mások a törvényeik,mindenben a rosszat nézik,remélem finoman fogalmaztam mert én is megkapom a magamét itt a fórumon!


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 7)

Jolán
Arról hogy anyukám nem él nem én tehetek. Nemhiszem hogy ez kizáró ok lenne. Életársam másodunoka testvére a küldi a meghivót szerintem ez is lényegtelen mert akár küldhetné egy barátom is. Tudok olyan emberröl aki nem 1 meghívott küldött már olyan embernek akit majdnem hogy nem is ismer, barátot irt be és kapott vizumot (vissza jött).
Az igaz hogy fiatal vagyok de mihez képest? 
Szerintem 2 lényeg van ami alapján ugy gondolom esélyes hogy megkapnám a vízumot.

1.Bejelentett jól kereső leinformálható állás hosszú évek óta.
2.Család, egy kisgyermek, akiket itthon hagyok.

Szerintem ennél nagyobb kötödést nem is tudnék bizonyitani. Mert ha oylan lenne a helyzet.... másért nem is de a gyerekemért 1000% hogy vissza jönnék!

Ha a tisztelt követség úgy gondolja hogy ha élne még anyám vagy tudnám hol van apám nyomna a latba akkor nagyon téved!
Mert miattuk biztos hogy nem jönnék vissza!
Majd jönnének ök hozzám esetleg.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 7)

Tölem meg nem kapod meg a magadét ettöl ne félj! 
Aki nem lekezelö beképzelt okostojás azt nem bántom


----------



## Jolán (2007 Április 7)

Ha a kis gyermeked itthon marad akkor megfogják adni,azt hittem hogy nincs gyermeked de így teljesen más,Sok Szerencsét kívánok neked,írd meg majd azért ha meg lesz a vízumod.


----------



## Neobee (2007 Április 9)

Te leszel az első akinek szólok!


----------



## Jolán (2007 Április 9)

Köszi!


----------



## Mohammed Sidique (2007 Május 13)

nem hiszem hogy lesz belole barmi!


----------



## Mohammed Sidique (2007 Május 13)

persze remeljuk a legjobbakat!


----------



## Neobee (2007 Június 2)

Rokonom úgy tájékoztatott Kanadából, most beszéltem vele, hogy jövö évben eltörli a vizum kényszert USA és Kanada is. Ez már biztos!
Állitólag a roma és egyéb kivándorlási áradatot úgy akarják vissza tartani amenyiben megegyeznek a felek, hogy különféle szankciókat szabnak ki azokra akik túltartózkodnak. pl: pénzbirság, bevonják az utlevelet X idöre vagy teljesen,ország elhagyási tilalom stb...
Tehát mindennképp küszübön vannak a tárgyalások ezzel kapcsolatban...

Kiváncsian várom mi sül ki ebböl...


----------



## Jolán (2007 Június 4)

Szia Neobee!Sikerült a vízumod nem irtál róla kiváncsi vagyok hogy megkaptad-e írjál!


----------



## Neobee (2007 Június 27)

Szia Jolán! Irtam neked üzenetet már 2x....


----------



## Jolán (2007 Június 27)

Szia Neobee Küldtem neked választ már.Most írtam neked megint azt megkaptad?


----------



## Tery (2007 Október 21)

Sziasztok!Nem tudjatok mikor torlik el a vizum kenyszert Kanadaba?


----------



## Jolán (2007 Október 21)

Szia Tery!A vízumot nem törlik el ,ne reménykedj ilyenbe!


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 21)

Majd lehet, hogy eltörlik egyszer,de az még nem most lesz, de inkább csak könnyitik.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Október 21)

Azert tevedes ne essen.
Ha majd eltorlik a vizumkenyszert, az meg nem fogja azt jelenteni, hogy beengednek az orszagba. Konyeb lessz, de nincs garantalva, hogy bejohetsz.
Naponta tagadnak meg belepest amerikai allampolgaroknak a hataron a kanadaiak es ugyan ugy az amcsik sok kanadait nem engednek be.
Pedig nincs vizum kenyszer a ket orszag kozott.


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 21)

Szia Spanky! Én egy 38 éves házas, két gyermekes családapa vagyok. Az egyik gyerek 9 éves a másik 14 éves. A feleségem francia-magyar szakos tanár. Kb. egy éve fontolgatjuk a kivándorlás Kanadába, de nem könnyű a dolog. 
Van egy kint élő barátom (aki éppen úgy mint te) Vancouverben él. Ő az aki biztat és erőt ad, hogy menjünk. Kemény dolog ez, de rajta vagyunk. Csak azért írtam, mert Vancouverből nem sok embert látni és hallani megnyilvánulni.


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 21)

Spanky írta:


> Azert tevedes ne essen.
> Ha majd eltorlik a vizumkenyszert, az meg nem fogja azt jelenteni, hogy beengednek az orszagba. Konyeb lessz, de nincs garantalva, hogy bejohetsz.
> Naponta tagadnak meg belepest amerikai allampolgaroknak a hataron a kanadaiak es ugyan ugy az amcsik sok kanadait nem engednek be.
> Pedig nincs vizum kenyszer a ket orszag kozott.


 
Szerencsére még nem jártam igy be is adna, hogy ne tudjak dolgozni menni.:-D


----------



## Scarboro (2007 Október 21)

szakidani írta:


> Szia Spanky! Én egy 38 éves házas, két gyermekes családapa vagyok. Az egyik gyerek 9 éves a másik 14 éves. A feleségem francia-magyar szakos tanár. Kb. egy éve fontolgatjuk a kivándorlás Kanadába, de nem könnyű a dolog.
> Van egy kint élő barátom (aki éppen úgy mint te) Vancouverben él. Ő az aki biztat és erőt ad, hogy menjünk. Kemény dolog ez, de rajta vagyunk. Csak azért írtam, mert Vancouverből nem sok embert látni és hallani megnyilvánulni.




Ha van baratod Vancouverben akkor biztosan azt is tudod, hogy a francia nyelv elengedhetetlen feltetele lessz a kivandolrlasnak?! Amugy en sem latom akadalyat ammak, hogy 38 evesen akar 2 gyermekkel nekivagj es sikeruljon?! Ne add fell mert megeri a harcot!!!


----------



## Pedroh (2007 Október 21)

Vancouverbe semmiképp ne menjetek, mert mostanában leszállópályának nézik a toronyházakat - egyébként meg csúnya magyarok lakoznak ott mint Spanky. Elég csak a nevére nézni, popsicsapkodásból ered kiss

Egyébként én is ezt a falvat céloztam meg, bár úgy tűnik lesz egy quebeci kitérő előtte - én is csak azt tudom mondani, hogy a nyelv lényeg, mert ezzel tudsz a leggyorsabban pluszpontokat szerezni.


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 22)

Pedroh írta:


> Vancouverbe semmiképp ne menjetek, mert mostanában leszállópályának nézik a toronyházakat - egyébként meg csúnya magyarok lakoznak ott mint Spanky. Elég csak a nevére nézni, popsicsapkodásból ered kiss
> 
> Egyébként én is ezt a falvat céloztam meg, bár úgy tűnik lesz egy quebeci kitérő előtte - én is csak azt tudom mondani, hogy a nyelv lényeg, mert ezzel tudsz a leggyorsabban pluszpontokat szerezni.




Az mit jelent, hogy: "úgy tűnik lesz egy quebeci kitérő előtte". 
Te miért éppen Vancouvert választod?


----------



## Pedroh (2007 Október 22)

asszem ez már offtopic, de röviden: a HRSDC belekötött a munkaajánlatba, mert ők máshova sorolják be és nagyobb fizetést várnak a cégtől - ezért most a quebeci rendszer szerint próbálnak meg bevinni (távmunka, a cég quebecben van). 

hogy miért vancouver? először is az éghajlat, aztán pedig messzebb leszek ettől a +"%"+! helytől, végül pedig nem tudom miért, csak mert tetszik és kész


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 23)

*szakidani*



Pedroh írta:


> asszem ez már offtopic, de röviden: a HRSDC belekötött a munkaajánlatba, mert ők máshova sorolják be és nagyobb fizetést várnak a cégtől - ezért most a quebeci rendszer szerint próbálnak meg bevinni (távmunka, a cég quebecben van).
> 
> hogy miért vancouver? először is az éghajlat, aztán pedig messzebb leszek ettől a +"%"+! helytől, végül pedig nem tudom miért, csak mert tetszik és kész



Köszi a választ, igaz egy kicsit homályos nekem, de mindegy. Arra tudja valaki a választ, hogy amikor beadjuk a kérvény, a pénzt akkor kell befizetni? És pontosan mi a pontos sorrendje?


----------



## Forex (2007 Október 29)

csocsike írta:


> Hat, majd meglatjuk mi lesz belolle :shock:



Lévén, hogy a POST 2003 -as volt és most 2007 -et írunk, már elmondhatjuk, hogy meg is láttuk mi lett belőle : SEMMI 

De szerintem nem is Gyurcsány Ferencnek, illetve a magyar politikának kellene ezzel a kérdéssel foglalkoznia. Magyarország inkább koncentráljon arra, hogy a létrejött EU
csatlakozásból a lehető legtöbbet kihozzák. Előbb utóbb Kanada és USA is kénytelen lesz eltörölni a VISA kényszert, ugyanis az Európai Unió egyre nagyobb és nagyobb
hatalommal fog bírni. Egyre jobb és kiépítettem mind kül és belkereskedelmi csatornái
lesznek, minek következtében már indítványozhatják mind USA és CANADA országokkal szemben a VISA kényszert ha kanadai, vagy amerikai állampolgárok, üzletemberek stb. akarnának belépni EU-ba, s mivel Magyarország EU tag, így mi nekünk is automatikusan vízumkényszert kell majd alkalmazunk velük szembe.
Szóval ez a VISA ügyintézés meg kérdés meg minden, maradjon csak meg a 
Brüssel -i központ feladatának. Ők majd tudni fogják a helyes lépéseket


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 29)

Forex
Speci ha nem tudad nem Gyurcsanynak koszonheto a vizum bevezetes hanem az Orbanak.. Csak hogy ne legyel tev hitben.
Usaba mindig kellett visum, canada egyszer mar feloldotta de elbaltazta 2oo1 es magyar kormany es ismet bevezette a visumot.
Masik problema hogy itt *nem politizalunk*.
Harmadik erdemes elolvasnod a hirekbe most tettem fel a napokban hogy megszuntetik a kozvetlen jaratot Toronto es New York Bp kozott.
A sok utas tolong hogy Mo ra tudjanak repulni.
A vizum elsosorban a kint elo magyarokat sujtana akik haza latogatnak, nem hiszem hogy az 1ooo vagy 15oo dolcsis repulojegy melle nem birnak ki a vizum koltsegeit. Vagy a canadai befektetoket kivanad vizummal ellatni mielott behozzak az orszagba a penzt
Lehet arkot asni , jo melyre is de nem erdemes.


----------



## beataaponyi (2007 Október 30)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>
*Szili Katalin a vízumügy megoldását sürgette Kanadában*




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 width=500><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=focikk>Szili Katalin, az Országgyűlés elnöke a vízumügy megoldását sürgette hétfői kanadai tárgyalásain. "Szeretnénk, ha (Kanada ezt a kérdést) nemcsak praktikus, hanem politikai szempontból is szemlélné" - mondta a hivatalos kanadai látogatáson tartózkodó házelnök Diane Finley állampolgársági és bevándorlásügyi miniszternek. Finley közölte: Kanada világosan megfogalmazta a vízummentesség kritériumait, és jövő tavasszal kanadai bizottság érkezik Magyarországra, hogy megvizsgálják, menyiben teljesíti ezeket a feltételeket. Szili- mint az MTI-nek elmondta - azzal érvelt, hogy Magyarország az Európai Unió teljes jogú tagja, ez év végétől ráadásul a schengeni övezethez is tartozik. Fontosnak nevezte, hogy a magyar társadalom érzékelje: Kanada és Magyarország egy olyan közösség tagja, ahol "ugyanazok az értékek érvényesek mindannyiunk számára". A házelnök - tekintettel arra, hogy Kanada 2001 után vízumkényszert vezetett be Magyarországgal szemben - szorgalmazta: a vízummentesség feltételei legyenek átláthatóak és kiszámíthatóak.

Diane Finley miniszter asszony bizakodását fejezte ki azzal kapcsolatban, hogy Magyarország meg fog felelni az elvárásoknak. Szili Katalin és kanadai partnere, a szövetségi törvényhozás alsóházának elnöke, Peter Milliken megbeszélésein ugyancsak előtérbe került a vízumkérdés. A házelnök kifejezte: szeretné, ha parlamenti szinten is megvizsgálnák a vízumügy előrehaladását. Jövőre várhatóan Kanadába látogat a magyar parlament külügyi bizottságának küldöttsége - tájékoztatott.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## longbow (2007 Október 31)

"a vízummentesség feltételei legyenek átláthatóak és kiszámíthatóak."

Ez a leglenyegesebb pont az egesz ugyben.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Október 31)

Melitta írta:


> Forex
> Speci ha nem tudad nem Gyurcsanynak koszonheto a vizum bevezetes hanem az Orbanak..


 
Melitta,
szerintem tevedsz.
egyiknek sem koszonheto a vizum bevezetes, meg az Orbannak sem.
koszonhetjuk annak a 8 ezer Magyar allampolgarnak akik politikai menedek jogot kertek (ami termeszetesen nevetseges volt) es evekig a kanadai adofizeto nyakan eltek 





> Előbb utóbb Kanada és USA is kénytelen lesz eltörölni a VISA kényszert, ugyanis az Európai Unió egyre nagyobb és nagyobb hatalommal fog bírni.


 
Az meg egyelore odeb van.

*USA export partnerek* (2006);
Canada 22.2%, Mexico 12.9%, Japan 5.8%, Kina 5.3%, 
Egyesult Kiralysag 4.4% (2006)

*USA import partnerek* (2006);
Canada 16%, Kina 15.9%, Mexico 10.4%, Japan 7.9%, Nemetorszag 4.8%


*Canada export partnerek* (2006)
USa 82.3%, Egyesul Kiralysag 2.2%, Japan 2.1%

*Canada import partnerek *(2006)
US 55.1%, China 8.7%, Mexico 4%

Tehat meg messze van az, hogy gazdasagi okok miat tudna az EU rakenyszeriteni ugy Kanadat mint az Egyesult Allamokat vizum kenyszert elturulni. 
Szerintem mas megoldast kell, hogy talaljanak.


----------



## Rezso (2007 Október 31)

A masik jo megoldas arra, hogy befogja a pofajat a sok "kolcsonosseg"-ert vinnyogo barom, hogy az EU vizumkenyszert vezessen be kanadaval szemben. Mivel eleg keves kanadai lany dolgozik budapesti ejszakai barokban mint kurva, es meg annal is kevesebb kanadai dolgozik budapesti epitkezeseken feketen segedmunkaskent, meglehetosen keves kanadai allampolgartol kene megtagadni a vizumot, mikor tomegesen Mo-ra szeretnenek latogatni.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 31)

Ezt meg sajna az is alatamasztja ,hogy beszuntette a MAlev a kozvetlen jaratokat telire.
2 es 3oo dolcsival dragabb a kozvetlen jarat mint a tobbi legitarsasag.
Meg a dragabb jegyek sem oldottak meg a problemat , valoszinu nagyon kevesen utaznak hogy nem eri meg nekik fentartani a jaratot.
Pedig micsoda hokusz pokusszal adjak a rep jegyet otthonrol.
majd probalok keresni helyet, lehet hogy sikerul megfelelo datumot kapni stb.....


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Október 31)

Melitta írta:


> Ezt meg sajna az is alatamasztja ,hogy beszuntette a MAlev a kozvetlen jaratokat telire.
> 2 es 3oo dolcsival dragabb a kozvetlen jarat mint a tobbi legitarsasag.
> Meg a dragabb jegyek sem oldottak meg a problemat , valoszinu nagyon kevesen utaznak hogy nem eri meg nekik fentartani a jaratot.


Igen, és ez off-topic, de a malév tehet egy szívességet. Előre megváltott jegyem volt, most izgulhatok hogy vajon lesz-e másik járat, ami elvisz. (kanadai jegyiroda intézi, nem magyar)



> Pedig micsoda hokusz pokusszal adjak a rep jegyet otthonrol.
> majd probalok keresni helyet, lehet hogy sikerul megfelelo datumot kapni stb.....


Amikor először jöttem Torontóba, megfogadtam, hogy soha többet nem intézem a jegyet otthonról. Nem részletezem, hogyan vert át az utazási iroda, de mindenkinek, aki Kanadából akar Magyarországra és vissza utazni (vagy fordítva), azt ajánlom, ha lehet kanadai irodával intéztesse a foglalást.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Október 31)

Melitta írta:


> Ezt meg sajna az is alatamasztja ,hogy beszuntette a MAlev a kozvetlen jaratokat telire.


 
Ja hat ez nem meglepo. Az emberek tobbsege inkabb melegeb eghajlatra szeretnek utazni a telen. :-D
Szerintem tiszta rafizetes volt a teli jarat.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Október 31)

Rezso írta:


> A masik jo megoldas arra, hogy befogja a pofajat a sok "kolcsonosseg"-ert vinnyogo barom, hogy az EU vizumkenyszert vezessen be kanadaval szemben. Mivel eleg keves kanadai lany dolgozik budapesti ejszakai barokban mint kurva, es meg annal is kevesebb kanadai dolgozik budapesti epitkezeseken feketen segedmunkaskent, meglehetosen keves kanadai allampolgartol kene megtagadni a vizumot, mikor tomegesen Mo-ra szeretnenek latogatni.


 
Errol van szo. 
Hihetetlen, hogy ezt sokan nem tudjak (vagy akarjak) megerteni.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Október 31)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Igen, és ez off-topic, de a malév tehet egy szívességet. Előre megváltott jegyem volt, most izgulhatok hogy vajon lesz-e másik járat, ami elvisz. (kanadai jegyiroda intézi, nem magyar)
> 
> Amikor először jöttem Torontóba, megfogadtam, hogy soha többet nem intézem a jegyet otthonról. Nem részletezem, hogyan vert át az utazási iroda, de mindenkinek, aki Kanadából akar Magyarországra és vissza utazni (vagy fordítva), azt ajánlom, ha lehet kanadai irodával intéztesse a foglalást.


Ditto - ditto - es TOTAL DITTO!

Az utolso 20 evben osszesen ketszer vettem jegyet a MALEV-tol. 

Az elso alkalommal az utazas elott ket hettel kozoltek, hogy "sztrajk van, tessek az utazast valahogy maskent megoldani, majd (3-4 honap mulva) ha letisztulnak a dolgok, megprobaljuk visszateriteni a (mar honapokkal elore kifizetett) jegy arat". Miutan birosaggal fenyegetoztem, eszbekaptak, es (ugymond) elinteztek az alternativakat oda-vissza, Stockholmon keresztul. Amikor viszont megerkeztem Stockholmba es at akartam szallni, akkor derult csak ki, hogy a MALEV szoszerint CSAK Stockholmig intezte - azaz ott talaltam magam egy tokidegen varosban, jegy es minden nelkul!!! Meg szerencsem volt, hogy a svedek torodnek az utasaikkal... Visszafele ugyanez volt a cirkusz, csak akkor Pesten kellett birosagot emlegetnem, s ha nem kanadai vagyok, valoszinuleg semmire nem jutottam volna.

A masodik alkalom (majdnem napra pontosan 8 evvel az elozo eset utan) most van. Egy az egyben ugyanaz.

*Megegy alkalom nem lesz.* 

En tamogatom a hazai gazdasagot ahogy tudom - de csak addig amig az nem specializal arra, hogy rendszeresen ugy atver mint [email protected] a palankon.

EZ nem nyugati szinvonal, sem nyugati uzleti gyakorlat, sem vasarloszolgaltatas. Ez egy szomoru vicc, es oszinten sajnalok mindenkit, akinek ezen rendszeresen at kell mennie.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Október 31)

Hahalman írta:


> Ditto - ditto - es TOTAL DITTO!


 
Hahalman - köszönöm, hogy leírtad a tapasztalataidat. Most már tudom, hogy nem érdemes ügyintézésre várnom, én túl kicsi vagyok ahhoz, hogy bírósággal fenyegetőzzek. Felrobbanok a méregtől, de még mindig az a legrövidebb út, hogy foglalok egy új jegyet saját költségemen, a malév meg *insert your favorite curse here*


----------



## bubu (2007 Október 31)

Rezso írta:


> A masik jo megoldas arra, hogy befogja a pofajat a sok "kolcsonosseg"-ert vinnyogo barom, hogy az EU vizumkenyszert vezessen be kanadaval szemben. Mivel eleg keves kanadai lany dolgozik budapesti ejszakai barokban mint kurva, es meg annal is kevesebb kanadai dolgozik budapesti epitkezeseken feketen segedmunkaskent, meglehetosen keves kanadai allampolgartol kene megtagadni a vizumot, mikor tomegesen Mo-ra szeretnenek latogatni.


 
Rezso!!!! Bingo!!!!


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Október 31)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Hahalman - köszönöm, hogy leírtad a tapasztalataidat. Most már tudom, hogy nem érdemes ügyintézésre várnom, én túl kicsi vagyok ahhoz, hogy bírósággal fenyegetőzzek. Felrobbanok a méregtől, de még mindig az a legrövidebb út, hogy foglalok egy új jegyet saját költségemen, a malév meg *insert your favorite curse here*


Agnes,

Azert ha nagyon szorit a cipo (akar helyzetileg akar penzugyileg), ne add fel. Az utazasi ugynokodnek is van egy kis hatalma, es ha hatarozottan lepsz fel, lehet hogy elotted is meghatralnak. Nekem akkoriban csak annyit kellett emlitenem itt To-ban a telefonon, hogy a fonokkel akarok beszelni, es hogy egy oriasi nemzetkozi banknak dolgozom (szerencsere nem kerdeztek meg, milyen pozicioban...). Igaz, Pesten viszont addig szoba sem alltak velem a dunaparti kozpontjukban (nem emlekszem mar a cimere) amig a nevjegykartyamat (banki logos volt) fel nem kuldtem - akkor viszont az igazgato szemelyesen kisert fel az irodajaba hogy megoldjuk az ugyet...

Ha viszont nem szorit a cipo, valoban gyorsabb (es megbizhatobb) ha magad intezkedel. Csak vigyazz, mert attol fuggoen hogy mi a helyzet, ket pad kozott a padlora eshetsz, mar ti. hogy veszel egy alternativ jegyet, kifizeted - s utana a MALEV jon oda egy alternativaval, ami viszont lehetove teszi nekik hogy ne teritsek vissza a penzed...


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Október 31)

Hahalman írta:


> Ha viszont nem szorit a cipo, valoban gyorsabb (es megbizhatobb) ha magad intezkedel. Csak vigyazz, mert attol fuggoen hogy mi a helyzet, ket pad kozott a padlora eshetsz, mar ti. hogy veszel egy alternativ jegyet, kifizeted - s utana a MALEV jon oda egy alternativaval, ami viszont lehetove teszi nekik hogy ne teritsek vissza a penzed...


 
A gond az, hogy az itteni iroda (travelcuts) már talált alternatívát, de a Malév cseszik válaszolni, hogy ez nekik OK-e vagy sem. Nekem meg nincs névjegykártyám... max. bombával tudnék fenyegetőzni. A járatok meg telnek, telnek, és holnap már itt a november. Szóval péntekig adok nekik időt, hogy válaszoljanak (magam is írtam nekik emailt, az iroda is intézkedik). 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!! :33:
:,,::,,::,,::,,::,,:


----------



## Rezso (2007 Október 31)

Agnes,

Vegyel egy jegyet inkabb Kubaba, jobban jarsz, ha 2 hetig ott henyelsz. Hidd el, anyukadek mar megszoktak nelkuled.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Október 31)

E.Ágnes írta:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!! :33:
> :,,::,,::,,::,,::,,:


Figyusz: szerintem Rezsot meg tudjuk gyozni arrol hogy biztositsa a fegyvereket (tan meg be is all a sorba kozenk a csaladdal egyutt logyakorlatra...), igy ha te garantalod a municiot, en szivesen vallalkozom a ravasz meghuzasara...

Nekem 'egyszerubb' a helyzetem, mert maskor repulni nem tudok, a csatlakozasos atszallast meg most az egeszsegugyi allapotom nem birja (aprobb mutetem lesz), ugyhogy nekem egyszeruen csak elszallt a nyaralasom - de legalabb a penzem (viszonylag...) biztos hogy visszakapom...


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Október 31)

Hahalman írta:


> Nekem 'egyszerubb' a helyzetem, mert maskor repulni nem tudok, a csatlakozasos atszallast meg most az egeszsegugyi allapotom nem birja (aprobb mutetem lesz), ugyhogy nekem egyszeruen csak elszallt a nyaralasom - de legalabb a penzem (viszonylag...) biztos hogy visszakapom...


 
 Nem jó hír. 

Vissza: "Megszűnik az amerikai vízumlottó": 

http://www.origo.hu/nagyvilag/20071031-megszunik-az-amerikai-vizumlotto.html

http://www.fn.hu/kulfold/0710/vege_lehet_vizumlottonak_175257.php


----------



## Jolán (2007 Október 31)

Cseheknek nem kell vízum eltörölte kanada!Ma jelentettékbe hívatalosan.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Október 31)

*dd*



> *A Malév a teljes tevékenységét felölel&otilde; sze*<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1ersonName>*rk*</st1ersonName>*ezetátalakítási** és költséghatékonysági program részeként a B767-200ER r*<st1ersonName>*ep*</st1ersonName>*ül&otilde;gépének** bérbeadása mellett döntött. A légitá*<st1ersonName>*rs*</st1ersonName>*aság** ebben az üzleti megoldásban látja biztosítottnak a r*<st1ersonName>*ep*</st1ersonName>*ül&otilde;gép** gazdaságos és nyereséges üzemelését a gyengébb forgalmú téli szezonban. A döntés a Malév menetren*<st1ersonName>*ds*</st1ersonName>*zerinti** New Yo*<st1ersonName>*rk*</st1ersonName>*-i és torontói járatát érinti. Az üzemelés szüneteltetése alatt – *<st1:State><st1lace>*New Yo*<st1ersonName>*rk*</st1ersonName></st1lace></st1:State>* esetében 2007. november 19-t&otilde;l 2008. március 31-ig, *<st1:City><st1lace>*Toronto*</st1lace></st1:City>* esetében 2007. november 17-t&otilde;l 2008. április 1-ig – a Malév továbbra is biztosítja utasainak a kapcsolatot *<st1:City><st1lace>*Budapest*</st1lace></st1:City>* és *<st1:State><st1lace>*New Yo*<st1ersonName>*rk*</st1ersonName></st1lace></st1:State>* között napi ren*<st1ersonName>*ds*</st1ersonName>*zerességgel** Zürichen keresztül a oneworld-tag American Airlines járatával. A Malév az érintett id&otilde;szakra érvényes r*<st1ersonName>*ep*</st1ersonName>*ül&otilde;jeggyel** rendelkez&otilde; utasait partner légitá*<st1ersonName>*rs*</st1ersonName>*aságok** segítségével juttatja el a célállomásukra.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
> <o> </o>


 
Agika ez a hivatalos jelentes...


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 1)

Pufi írta:


> Agika ez a hivatalos jelentes...


 
Pufi, köszönöm, ezt olvastam már - a honlapjukra ékes angolsággal is feltették ... sajna konkrétumokat nem írnak, arra most várom a választ, hogy a "partner légitársaságok" egész pontosan mit is takar. Sajnos a járatok december első felére gyorsan telnek, mint megtudtam, akkor is, ha a MALÉV szerint nem kifizetődő karácsony előtt utaztatni.  Úgyhogy *telefon-email-telefon, *-tól ismétlés. És ha hétfőn még mindig nincs válasz - akkor foglalhatok új helyet saját megtakarított pénzecskémen. 

PS: nem tudták volna ezt az örömhírt kicsit korábban közölni? Vagy hirtelen ötlet volt, jött az ihlet hogy törölni kell a téli járatokat? Van egy ismerősöm, aki egy hónapja vette meg a jegyét decemberre. Most ő se tudja, mi lesz.


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 1)

Kanada november elsejével megszüntette a cseh állampolgárok vízumkötelezettségét - jelentette be Karel Schwarzenberg cseh külügyminiszter szerdán Prágában.

*Az észak-amerikai ország feltétele, hogy a cseh menekültek aránya ne haladja meg a Kanadában menedéket kérők két százalékát.* Ottawa 1997-ben azután vezetett be vízumkötelezettséget a csehek számára, miután nagyszámú csehországi roma kért menedéket Kanadában.

Szili Katalin házelnök szerint Magyarország számára is áttörés, hogy Kanada szerdán bejelentette, Csehországnak és Lettországnak megadja a vízummentességet. Az Országgyűlés hivatalos kanadai látogatáson tartózkodó elnöke az MTI-nek nyilatkozva kijelentette: "Magyarország számára is áttörést jelent az ottawai közlés". 

Hangsúlyozta, már novemberben, néhány napon belül Budapestre érkezik az a kanadai szakértői kormánydelegáció, amely felülvizsgálja, hogy Magyarország mennyiben teljesíti a vízummentesség feltételeit.

http://www.nethirlap.hu/cikk/nethirlap.27049.html


----------



## ilves (2007 November 1)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Vissza: "Megszűnik az amerikai vízumlottó":
> 
> http://www.origo.hu/nagyvilag/20071031-megszunik-az-amerikai-vizumlotto.html
> 
> http://www.fn.hu/kulfold/0710/vege_lehet_vizumlottonak_175257.php


Erdekes ahogy ez a hir ma futotuzkent terjed a magyar hiroldalakon, mikozben az Amerika Hangja cikken kivul (http://www.voanews.com/english/2007-10-30-voa68.cfm) sehol sem lehet olvasni rola. Maga az eredeti cikk is csak mintegy mellekesen jegyzi meg, hogy a Kongresszus juniusban, a Szenatus meg szeptemberben (tehat nem ma vagy tegnap) fogadott el valamit miszerint megvonnak a tamogatast a programtol, de a ket haz meg egyeztet a temarol.


----------



## Tery (2007 November 2)

Sziasztok!Nem tudom ki szokta nezni a magyar hiradot,de most hallottam,hogy fel even belul megszunik a canadai vizum.


----------



## Amigo (2007 November 2)

Tery írta:


> Sziasztok!Nem tudom ki szokta nezni a magyar hiradot,de most hallottam,hogy fel even belul megszunik a canadai vizum.


You have a nice day.I"m so sorry,to hear this.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 2)

Egy kis update (a teljesen off-topic, de pár hsz-t generáló panaszkodásomhoz a Malév járattörlések miatt): ma végre sikerült kapcsolatba lépni a torontói irodájukkal, és elintézték a jegyemet - igaz, hogy direkt járat helyett egy szép hosszú utam lesz, amiben benne foglaltatik egy 4 és fél órás ücsörgés a Heathrow-n, de ne legyünk telhetetlenek...


----------



## Melitta (2007 November 2)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Egy kis update (a teljesen off-topic, de pár hsz-t generáló panaszkodásomhoz a Malév járattörlések miatt): ma végre sikerült kapcsolatba lépni a torontói irodájukkal, és elintézték a jegyemet - igaz, hogy direkt járat helyett egy szép hosszú utam lesz, amiben benne foglaltatik egy 4 és fél órás ücsörgés a Heathrow-n, de ne legyünk telhetetlenek...


 
Tudom nem vigasz de en is igy jartam. haza fele csak atszallassal megy es orakig varakozni a csatlakozasra


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 2)

Frankfurton vagy Prágán át nem olyan rossz (leszámítva a németek überprecíz biztonsági kapuját, amin nincs az a cipzár, gomb, vagy hajtű ami átmenne). Kb. 1-másfél óra szokott lenni a várakozás. A Heathrow nagyon forgalmas, gondolom ezért "pihentetik" annyit az utasokat.


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 2)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Egy kis update (a teljesen off-topic, de pár hsz-t generáló panaszkodásomhoz a Malév járattörlések miatt): ma végre sikerült kapcsolatba lépni a torontói irodájukkal, és elintézték a jegyemet - igaz, hogy direkt járat helyett egy szép hosszú utam lesz, amiben benne foglaltatik egy 4 és fél órás ücsörgés a Heathrow-n, de ne legyünk telhetetlenek...


 
Ott (Heathrow) mar en is szobroztam 6 orat, kb. 5 eve. :evil:
Akkor nekem vissza Budapestrol turulte a jaratom a Malev.
Meg jo hogy volt egy normalis pub a Heathrow-n. :mrgreen:


----------



## black_bird (2007 November 2)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Egy kis update (a teljesen off-topic, de pár hsz-t generáló panaszkodásomhoz a Malév járattörlések miatt): ma végre sikerült kapcsolatba lépni a torontói irodájukkal, és elintézték a jegyemet - igaz, hogy direkt járat helyett egy szép hosszú utam lesz, amiben benne foglaltatik egy *4 és fél órás ücsörgés a Heathrow-n,* de ne legyünk telhetetlenek...



Egy nagyon jo, izgalmas könyv biztos segit az idö megröviditeseben....


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 2)

Spanky írta:


> Meg jo hogy volt egy normalis pub a Heathrow-n. :mrgreen:


 
Á, szóval ezért van annyi részeg angol utas a Bp-i járatokon!


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 2)

black_bird írta:


> Egy nagyon jo, izgalmas könyv biztos segit az idö megröviditeseben....


 
Vagy inkább három, egy a Toronto-London távra, egy a reptérre, egy hazáig...


----------



## black_bird (2007 November 2)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Vagy inkább három, egy a Toronto-London távra, egy a reptérre, egy hazáig...



Oha, nagyon jo! 

Most nagy divat lett a "Hörbücher". Olvasnod sem kell, csak hallgatod a törtenetet es meg a kezed is szabad!


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 2)

black_bird írta:


> es meg a kezed is szabad!


 
Oké, de mit csinálok vele? Sajna horgoló -vagy kötőtűt nem vihetek fel, pedig nagyon szokott hiányozni.  A "Hörbuch" ettől eltekintve jó ötlet!


----------



## Pufi (2007 November 2)

Sose ertem miert vagytok ugy oda ezzel a vizum dologgal... Na es? Ezek felnek a magyaroktol... Ez meg Attila ota nem fordult elo... Csak azt tudnam, hogy ezt is a Gyurcsanynak koszonhetjuk vagy ebben meg a Viki is benne van.. de lehet hogy a Farkas Florian is... Mindenesetre en tanacstalan vagyok...


----------



## Tery (2007 November 3)

Amigo írta:


> You have a nice day.I"m so sorry,to hear this.


Nem tudom miert bant Teged,ha megszuntetik a vizumot.Sajnos az anyukameknak nagyon nehezen adjak meg a vizumot.Orulok,ha tobbszori kiutazas helyett legalabb egyszerire megkapjak.Pedig csak meg akarnak latogatni minket,es az unokakat.Semmi letelepedes,munkavallalas.Es mar nem is olyan fiatalok.


----------



## Tery (2007 November 3)

Gondoltam van aki esetleg orul a vizummentesseg hirenek.Bocs ha valakinek esetleg rossz napot okoztam a hirrel.


----------



## Jolán (2007 November 3)

Amigo! Nagyon sok Magyar örülne neki,mivel a rokonait szeretné látni!Nekem is van két unokám az egyik 3éves volt a picurka most született 2-hónapja,egyiket se láttam mert,4-szer próbáltam a vízumot kérni,elutasítottak,amiket kipipáltak az elutasító papíron mindennek az ellenkezőjét írták rá az én ügyem most ,Kanadai ügyvédhez került a gyermekeim által .Most már Ottawában vannak a papírjaim és várom az ítéletett,NEM KÍVÁNOM NEKED HOGY ILYEN CIPŐBE LEGYÉL!Nem akarok kint élni eszem ágába sincs!


----------



## bubu (2007 November 3)

Jolán írta:


> Amigo! Nagyon sok Magyar örülne neki,mivel a rokonait szeretné látni!Nekem is van két unokám az egyik 3éves volt a picurka most született 2-hónapja,egyiket se láttam mert,4-szer próbáltam a vízumot kérni,elutasítottak,amiket kipipáltak az elutasító papíron mindennek az ellenkezőjét írták rá az én ügyem most ,Kanadai ügyvédhez került a gyermekeim által .Most már Ottawában vannak a papírjaim és várom az ítéletett,NEM KÍVÁNOM NEKED HOGY ILYEN CIPŐBE LEGYÉL!Nem akarok kint élni eszem ágába sincs!


 
Kedves Jolan! Teljes mertekben megertelek, hisz en is "nagyszulo" vagyok.
De mivel nem kaptal vizumot, akkor annak oka van azt tudnod kell mielot
valakinek kiadjak a vizumot, le ellenorzik itt akihez menni keszulsz, valamit
talaltak ami altal nem kaptad meg, hogy mit? azt csak ok tudjak nemfogjak
veled kozolni miert nem kaptad meg. Ennek tobb oka is lehet . Le akartam irni az feltetelezett okokat (amiert nem kapsz vizumot) de ez mindenki magan ugye. A tanacsom, varj tavaszig talan a Csehek es Lengyelek utan a
Magyarok vizum kenyszeret is eltorlik. Csak ennyit, de kivanom minnel elobb 
lasd szereteidet.


----------



## Jolán (2007 November 3)

Köszönöm Bubu.


----------



## black_bird (2007 November 3)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Oké, *de mit csinálok vele?* Sajna horgoló -vagy kötőtűt nem vihetek fel, pedig nagyon szokott hiányozni.  A "Hörbuch" ettől eltekintve jó ötlet!



Egy jo ötletem mar volt.... De tudod mit, feltesszük szavazasra....


----------



## Tery (2007 November 4)

Az anyukamnak azt mondtak minden papir rendben van,de nem kapja meg a vizumot,mert ok tudjak,hogy kint akar maradni.Esze agaban sem volt kintmaradni,csak az unokait akarta megnezni.Ra egy evre ugyan azokat a papirokat vittek be,akkor megkapta,de csak egyszeri kiutazasra.Az apukamnak mar meg sem mertuk kerni,mert tudtuk,kettojuknek meg kevesebb eselyuk van.Ez volt tavaly.Nagyon sajnalok mindenkit,aki ebben a cipoben jar.


----------



## durcy (2007 November 4)

Nem elkeseritésnek irom, de a vizumot ha el is törlik, az könnyebség ugyan, de mindent nem old meg. Gyakran még igy is vizummal nem engednek belépni az országba visszafordítanak. Számtalan példa van rá én kövin dolgozom. És még csak meg se magyarázzák az okát. Sajnos, de ez van és ez talán soha nem változik.


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 5)

durcy írta:


> Nem elkeseritésnek irom, de a vizumot ha el is törlik, az könnyebség ugyan, de mindent nem old meg. Gyakran még igy is vizummal nem engednek belépni az országba visszafordítanak. Számtalan példa van rá én kövin dolgozom. És még csak meg se magyarázzák az okát. Sajnos, de ez van és ez talán soha nem változik.


 
Ez igy van es nem csak a kanadai hataron.
Peldaul ha buntetet eloeletu vagy,
vagy ha mar voltal itt es valamilyen oknal fogva kivagtak,
vagy ha voltal mar itt es tovabb maradtal bejelentes nelkul mint a megengedet idoszak, stb.
vagy ha egyiranyu jegyel erkeztel a repuloteren


----------



## Neobee (2007 November 5)

durcy írta:


> Nem elkeseritésnek irom, de a vizumot ha el is törlik, az könnyebség ugyan, de mindent nem old meg. Gyakran még igy is vizummal nem engednek belépni az országba visszafordítanak. Számtalan példa van rá én kövin dolgozom. És még csak meg se magyarázzák az okát. Sajnos, de ez van és ez talán soha nem változik.


Na ez megint egy kicsit rosszindulatú hozzászolás volt...
Szerintem nem is kell válltoznia. Az Únión belül is nézik az utlevelet a határon, főleg a reptereken, és ha gyanús az ember kérdeznek is pár keresztkérdést. Szerintem ez teljesen normális. Ha valakit vizummal nem engednek be...Na annak nagyon komoly oka van, és egyátalán nem gyakori. Bár itt felteszem a kérdést: Mihez képest gyakori?


----------



## bubu (2007 November 5)

Neobee írta:


> Na ez megint egy kicsit rosszindulatú hozzászolás volt...
> Szerintem nem is kell válltoznia. Az Únión belül is nézik az utlevelet a határon, főleg a reptereken, és ha gyanús az ember kérdeznek is pár keresztkérdést. Szerintem ez teljesen normális. Ha valakit vizummal nem engednek be...Na annak nagyon komoly oka van, és egyátalán nem gyakori. Bár itt felteszem a kérdést: Mihez képest gyakori?


 
Neobee! Miert lenne "rosszindulatu" hozzaszolas????
Sajnos igen igy van, hogy miert azt ensem tudom,
de van!! Durcy nyilvan biztosbb helyrol tudja ezt,
biztos azert irta be!


----------



## Neobee (2007 November 6)

bubu írta:


> Neobee! Miert lenne "rosszindulatu" hozzaszolas????
> Sajnos igen igy van, hogy miert azt ensem tudom,
> de van!! Durcy nyilvan biztosbb helyrol tudja ezt,
> biztos azert irta be!


Nincs ezzel semmi gond csak nekem úgy tünt hogy ezt úgy irta "na majd azért annyira ne örüljetek mert a határon visszaforditanak ha már nem kell vizum" 
Ez megeshet a világ bármely országának repterén független attól hogy kellet e vizum oda vagy nem. Nem hiszem hogy majd a vizum eltörlés miatt mindenkit elővesznek a reptéren. A vizummentes időszakban sem csinálták ezt. 
Én azt gondolom Kanada csatlakozni fog az Államok, US Visit porgaramjához. Nyilván más névvel, viszont az ellenörzés hasonló lesz.


----------



## longbow (2007 November 6)

durcy írta:


> Nem elkeseritésnek irom, de a vizumot ha el is törlik, az könnyebség ugyan, de mindent nem old meg. Gyakran még igy is vizummal nem engednek belépni az országba visszafordítanak. Számtalan példa van rá én kövin dolgozom. És még csak meg se magyarázzák az okát. Sajnos, de ez van és ez talán soha nem változik.


 
Pontosan errol van szo.Vajon kinek lesz az jobb ha a hataron forditjak vissza es meg a repulojegy arat is elbukja adott esetben?Ne legyen senkinek illuzioja, ha nem kell majd vizum, sokkal reszletesebb ellenorzes lesz a hataron(sajat tapasztalat).Szerintem nem azzal van a gond, hogy vizum kell Kanadaba, sokkal inkabb az ugyintezes menete hagy kivanni valokat maga utan.


----------



## Neobee (2007 December 9)

Elmúlt a november, és állitólg itt járt a vizsgálóbizottság, hogy felülbirálja Magyarország vízumkérdését. 
Erről nincs semmi hír?


----------



## erica... (2008 Január 2)

nem szunik meg a vizum , nem hallottatok semmi ujat?


----------



## szakidani (2008 Március 17)

*Csak, hogy ez a topic is friss legyen.*

*Mától nem kell vízum Kanadába a magyaroknak*

2008-03-02 09:06


Kanada megszüntette a vízumkényszert a magyar állampolgároknak- tájékoztatta szombaton a Független Hírügynökséget Göncz Kinga külügyminiszter.Az ottawai döntés értelmében március 2-tól kezdve beutazási engedély nélkül mehetnek Kanadába a magyar állampolgárok három hónapnál rövidebb időre, de ezen időszak alatt nem vállalhatnak munkát Kanadában. A három hónapnál hosszabb tartózkodáshoz ezentúl is vízum kell. 
Göncz Kinga közleményben üdvözölte a kanadai vízumkényszer eltörlését, méltatta a kanadai kormányzat bizalmát. Kiemelte, hogy a vízummentesség kedvezőbb feltételeket nyit a civil kapcsolatok fenntartására és elmélyítésére. 
A magyar diplomácia évek óta küzdött a vízummentesség visszaállításáért. Megfigyelők feltételezik, hogy a kanadai vízumkényszer eltörlése után Magyarország jobb pozícióból tárgyalhat az Egyesült Államokkal is a vízum megszüntetéséről. 
Göncz Kinga külügyminiszter közleménye kéri a magyar utazókat, hogy körültekintően tájékozódjanak a kanadai tartózkodás szabályairól, és minden esetben tartsák be a vízummentes beutazásra vonatkozó előírásokat. "Bizonyos vagyok abban, hogy állampolgáraink a jogok és a kötelezettségek ismeretében, felelősséggel fognak élni a kanadai vízummentes beutazás lehetőségével" - áll a külügyminiszter közleményében. 


http://www.fidesz.hu/index.php?Cikk=109671




<o>> </o>>


----------



## 3smc (2017 Február 4)

Kedves kanadai magyarok, 
egy fiktív történet hitelességének kell utánajárnom. 
2002 februárjában, ha egy magyar állampolgár az egyesült államok területéről szárazföldi úton lépett Kanada területére, hogyan juthatott turistavízumhoz? Előre kellett intéznie, vagy a határon is megvehette? 
Tudna nekem ebben valaki segíteni, hogy ez hogyan zajlott?
Köszönöm


----------



## 3smc (2017 Február 4)

vigilant írta:


> 1) mar volt neki (5 evig volt hasznalhato)
> 2) ami a valoszinubb , amerikaban felkeresett egy canadai kovetseget
> es ott kert egyszeri beutazasra jogosito vizumot ( kb. 200 $)
> (Buffalo hatarmenti kovetseg)



Köszönöm. Utóbbival mennyi ideig tartózkodhatott Kanadában?


----------



## Irkafirka2014 (2017 Február 8)

Persze az alatt az idő alatt szerezhetett egyéb vízumot is, ami által tovább maradhatott.


----------



## Irkafirka2014 (2017 Február 8)

vigilant írta:


> * KIZART dolog !!!*


Miért?


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 10)

Magyar utlevelbe Mo-on ill Becsbe a canadai kovetsegtol kerheto visa, tanulo , munka stb.
Usabol atjonni latogatoba turistaskodni magyar utelvellel elvileg lehet, de nagyon megnezik a hatarnal.
Az elso kerdes hova mesz es meddig akarsz maradni. Tanulo visat nem adnak csak a canadai kovetseg. Jelenleg nincs visum kotelezettseg turistanak csak tanulonak munkavallalonak.
NEm tudom 2002 ben volt e visum kenyszer, de valahogy nekem nem egeszen tiszta ez a dolog.
5 evig elt turista visaval Canadaba vagy Usaba ? HA igen majdnem biztos nem tud bejonni az orszagba mert turistakenet 5 evre nem adnak visat se itt se Usaba.. Akkor tultartozkodas miatt nem fog sikerulni bejoni ha csak valami nagy szerencseje nincs.


----------



## 3smc (2017 Február 10)

Köszönöm, hogy foglalkoztok vele, de ez egy fiktív történet. A diáknak lejár a 6 hónapos amerikai tanuló vízuma, és ki kell lépnie az országból. Kanadába megy a közelség miatt. Ugyanakkor már intéződik a vízum hosszabbítása az USA-ban, mert elnyert egy másik ösztöndíjat, de ki lett centizve. Csak annak van átfutási ideje és erre az időre kell belépnie. Szóval nem marad ott. Ennek kell utánajárnom, hogy reális-e, ne legyen hülyeség a könyvben.


----------



## 3smc (2017 Február 10)

nem én léptetem ki


----------

